# عودة الابن وقبلة المحبة الأبوية سرّ السقوط واليقظة ورحلة العودة (لوقا 15)



## aymonded (7 أكتوبر 2018)

*إذ صــرت عزيزاً في عيني مُكرماً وأنا قد احببتك*
*محبة أبدية أحببتك من أجل ذلك أدمت لك الرحمة*
*(أشعياء 34: 4؛ إرميا 31: 3)*​*عودة **الابن** وقبلة المحبة الأبوية*
*[FONT=&quot]سرّ السقوط واليقظة ورحلة العودة (لوقا 15)*​
*شرح مثل الابن الضال*
​

​   [FONT=&quot]*قد سبق وتم كتابة الموضوع في المنتدى كما تم رفعه*​​ككتاب بصيغة PDF تحت رقم [(46) عودة الابن وقبلة المحبة الأبوية، سرّ السقوط واليقظة ورحلة العودة (لوقا 15) 7 مارس 2018[FONT=&quot]]    وبناء على طلب البعض قد عدلته مرة  أخرى وأضعه الآن بين أيديكم  بتاريخ اليوم  (7/10/2018) ليكون دافع قوي لتوبتنا كلنا معاً لنفرح فرح الخلاص وترتاح نفوسنا في المسيح الرب إلهنا آمين
​​[FONT=&quot]
​[FONT=&quot] *لتحميل الكتاب بصيغة PDF*​​[FONT=&quot]*أضغط هنــــــــــــــــــا*​​​[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## aymonded (7 أكتوبر 2018)

*[FONT=&quot](1) تمهيــــــــــد*​​ *[FONT=&quot]الإنجيل – في واقعه الاختباري – يخص حياتنا على نحو شخصي،*[/FONT]​[FONT=&quot] فكل ما فيه من مواقف وأمثال تكلم بها شخص ربنا يسوع هي لنا نحن (بالدرجة الأولى) الذين انتهت إلينا أواخر الدهور، فكل من لا يدخل لسرّ الإنجيل ليصير محور حياته الخاصة والنبع الصافي الذي يرتوي منه، فأنه يظل فقيراً معوزاً معزولاً في عالمه الخاص مبتعداً بعيداً عن الله، يعاني من الجوع والعطش والعُري، يعوزه مجد الله الحي ليكسي عورته، فبدون الإنجيل – بشارة الحياة الجديدة في المسيح – ليس لنا رجاء، إذ نتعرى من النعمة ونموت في خطايانا يومياً، ويصير قبنا صلداً كقطعة حديد أعتلاها الصدأ، ولن تدخل حياة الله فينا، لأن كل إنسان لا يأكل ولا يشرب فأنه – طبيعياً وبالضرورة – يبدأ يدخل في حالة من الضعف والوهن فلا يقوى جسده على مقاومة أبسط الأمراض، إذ تدخل إليه بسهولة وتقتحم كل أعضاءه وتعمل فيه للموت، لذلك مكتوب: أيها العطاش جميعاً هلموا إلى المياه، والذي ليس له فضة، تعالوا اشتروا وكلوا، هلموا اشتروا بلا فضة وبلا ثمن خمراً ولبناً (إشعياء 55: 1)[/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]*فانتبهوا أرجوكم لإنجيل الخلاص وشفاء النفس، *[/FONT]​[FONT=&quot]لأن فيه كنز عظيم مخفي عن نظر العقل والفكر الإنساني الطبيعي التي تُحيط به الظلمة من كل جانب، فهو يحتاج استنارة بنور المسيح الذي يُعلي النفس ويُنير العينين، يمنح الشفاء والحياة والبركة، الرب [FONT=&quot]يُعطي حكمة، من فمه المعرفة والفهم (سيراخ 34: 20؛ أمثال 2: 6)، لأن التفكير الدماغي الإنساني المنحصر في الفلسفة وشهوة المعرفة الإنسانية لإشباع الفكر، لا يستطيع من ذاته أن يرتقي لما هو أعلى منه، لأن العالم السماوي يحتاج عقل مملوء بالنور الإلهي ليستطيع أن ينفتح وينظر الله بلا عائق أو مانع، لأنه من المستحيل أن يُعاين أحد النور السماوي إلا بالنور السماوي ذاته، لذلك الرب بنفسه فتح ذهن التلاميذ ليفهموا الكتب[FONT=&quot][1][/FONT]، ونفس ذات الانفتاح عينه، هو من يُعطيه بنفسه لكل من يسأل ويطلب ليرتقي ويرتفع للعلو الروحاني الذي لله الحي.[/FONT][/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]*لذلك قبل أن نخوض في الشرح والتفسير للبنيان، *[/FONT]​[FONT=&quot]علينا أن نرفع قلبنا معاً لكي نطلب تلك الاستنارة بالروح القدس حتى نستطيع أن نتعلَّم، أي نتشكل ونتغير، لكي نحيا ونسلك وفق إنجيل شخص المسيح يسوع، الذي ليس لنا بدونه حياة حقيقية، لأننا أن لم نحصل على حياته فينا فلن تنفعنا معرفتنا مهما ما بلغنا من وعي وحصلنا على دراسات عميقه متخصصه، لأن شخص ربنا يسوع لم يأتي في ملء الزمان لكي يجعل الناس عُلماء، أو حاصلين على درجة الماجستير أو الدكتوراه في الإنجيل أو اللاهوت، ويدرسوا حياته الشخصية في الجسد ليحصلوا على شهادات فخرية ويصيروا مدرسين ويفتتحوا جامعات ومعاهد روحية ولاهوتية، أو يصيروا خُدام يقفون على منابر الوعظ ليصيروا أساتذة لهم كرامة المعلمين الذين ينالون مدحاً من الناس، بل أتى في ملء الزمان بتواضع ووداعة لا ليُخدم من أحد[FONT=&quot][2]http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftn2، بل ليخدم خدمة الخلاص لكي يُخلِّص ما قد هلك[FONT=&quot][3][/FONT]، ليُعطي حياة أبدية لمن يؤمن به[FONT=&quot][4][/FONT] ويطلبه بكل قلبه[FONT=&quot][5][/FONT].[/FONT][/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]*وفي هذا الموضوع الذي يخص حياتنا بالدرجة الأولى،* [/FONT]​[FONT=&quot]أُريد أن نسير معاً، بخطوات هادئة ثابتة، بصورة عميقة واقعية – من جهة الخبرة – في رحلة الابن الذي ترك بيته بإرادته، وعن سبق إصرار سعى أن يخرج من بيت أبيه، فتغرَّب وصار نزيلاً في كورة بعيدة، ثم رَجع إلى مكانته الأولى بعد أن ذاق المُرّ بالمزلة وفقد كل ما كان لهُ، وأخيراً عاد إلى نفسه، أي أنه سار في الطريق الصحيح بعد تعليم قاسي، وعاد إلى بيت أبيه الذي هو بيته ومكانه الأصلي الطبيعي.[/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]*فهذا المثل مُميز جداً، لأنه لا يخص الغرباء عن الله، *[/FONT]​[FONT=&quot]التائهين بدون وعي منهم أو إرادة، غير عالمين أين الطريق، لأنهم منذ البداية لم يحيوا كأبناء في بيت أبيهم، بل هما أساساً غرباء عنه، ولدوا في أرض بعيدة، لكنه مثل يخص الإنسان الذي تربى وسط أسرته ثم – بإرادته واختياره وحده – ارتد عنهم وفارقهم بإصرار وعِناد، برغبة جامحة تمسك بها بكل قوته.[/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]*لأننا لو ركزنا في هذا المثل العميق، *[/FONT]​[FONT=&quot]سنجد أن صفة الإنسان الذي يتكلم عنه هنا، أنه في الأساس كان يحيا طبيعياً في بيت أبيه كابن، لأنه لم يكن فيه عبداً أو نزيلاً يُقيم في فندق لفترة ما، ولا كان لقيطاً وجد في شوارع المدينة وتحنن عليه سيداً عظيماً واعتبره ابناً لهُ، بل كان – في الأساس – من أهل البيت فعلياً، وطبيعة حياته أنه ابناً شرعياً خاصاً لأبيه، وكل ما لأبيه هوَّ لهُ، لذلك كان يتمتع بكمال حياة البنوة المُميزة، يحيا في جو حرية الأبناء في بيت أبيهم وسط أسرتهم، لأن البنوة هي رتبته الخاصة، فهو مولود في هذا البيت، لذلك فأن معنى تركه البيت ليتغرب في مكان آخر = السقوط من رتبته الأولى، وتخليه عن مكانته الطبيعية المُميزة، وذلك باختياره الحُرّ ليكون في مكان آخر غريب عن طبيعة أصله الكريم وأخلاقه التي تربى عليها، فعاش في مكانة أُخرى صارت في عينيه رتبة عظيمة، إذ أراد أن يُحقق رغباته الشخصية ولذته المؤقتة، فقد صار سيداً لنفسه منفصلاً عن أبيه الصالح، حُراً في التصرف بأمواله، يستثمره كما شاء حسب رؤيته الخاصة لإسعاد نفسه ليكتمل فرحه الذي أدخله في حالة من التعاسة والمشقة ومرارة النفس.[/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]*ولو دققنا في هذا المثل بالروح ونظرنا إليه عميقاً، *[/FONT]​[FONT=&quot]سنجده يُظهر لنا محبة الله الكاملة في عمل المسيح الخلاصي الظاهر في غفران الخطايا، لأنه هنا يُظهر أنه يغفر لا الخطايا السهو فقط كما كان في العهد القديم ليؤدب البشرية لتستفيق ولا تحيا باستهانة واستهتار، بل أنه يغفر العمد أيضاً، وذلك لأن دم الكفارة هنا، ليس دم تيوس وعجول لا يقدر على رفع شكاية الضمير، بل هو دم حمل الله رافع خطية العالم، الذي يبحث عن الضال فيجده، وينتظر الابن الذي تركه ليعود إليه، لذلك علينا أن نُركز بقلب يقظ ونقرأ بتأني وتدقيق الآيات التالية ونتحسس موضعنا فيها:[/FONT]
 + [FONT=&quot]هل مسرة أُسر بموت الشرير يقول السيد الرب إلا برجوعه عن طرقه فيحيا؛ فإذا رجع الشرير عن جميع خطاياه التي فعلها وحفظ كل فرائضي وفعل حقاً وعدلاً فحياة يحيا لا يموت. (حزقيال 18: 23، 21)[/FONT]​ + [FONT=&quot]في الغد نظر يوحنا يسوع مُقبلاً إليه فقال: "هوذا حمل الله الذي يرفع خطية العالم"؛ الذي قدمه الله كفارة بالإيمان بدمه لإظهار بره من أجل الصفح عن الخطايا السالفة بإمهال الله؛ (فأن) سلكنا في النور كما هو في النور فلنا شركة بعضنا مع بعض ودم يسوع المسيح ابنه يطهرنا من كل خطية؛ أن اعترفنا بخطايانا فهو أمين وعادل حتى يغفر لنا خطايانا ويطهرنا من كل إثم؛ وهو كفارة لخطايانا ليس لخطايانا فقط، بل لخطايا كل العالم أيضاً؛ (فالآن) في المسيح يسوع أنتم الذين كنتم قبلاً بعيدين صرتم قريبين بدم المسيح؛ الذي بروح أزلي قدم نفسه لله بلا عيب يطهر ضمائركم من أعمال ميتة لتخدموا الله الحي؛  عالمين انكم افتديتم لا بأشياء تفنى بفضة أو ذهب من سيرتكم الباطلة التي تقلدتموها من الآباء، بل بدمٍ كريم كما من حمل بلا عيب ولا دنس دم المسيح. (يوحنا 1: 29؛ رومية 3: 25؛ 1يوحنا 1: 7، 9؛ 2يوحنا 2: 2؛ أفسس 2: 13؛ عبرانيين 9: 14؛ 1بطرس 1: 18، 19)[/FONT]​ + [FONT=&quot]فإذ لنا أيها الإخوة ثقة بالدخول إلى الأقداس بدم يسوع، طريقاً كرسه لنا حديثا حياً بالحجاب أي جسده. وكاهن عظيم على بيت الله. لنتقدم بقلب صادق في يقين الإيمان مرشوشة قلوبنا من ضمير شرير ومغتسلة أجسادنا بماء نقي. لنتمسك بإقرار الرجاء راسخاً لأن الذي وعد هو أمين؛ أمين هو الله الذي به دعيتم إلى شركة ابنه يسوع المسيح ربنا. [/FONT][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot](عبرانيين 10: 19 – 23؛ 1كورنثوس 1: 9)[/FONT][/FONT]​     _______________________
 [FONT=&quot][1]http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftnref1[FONT=&quot] حِينَئِذٍ فَتَحَ ذِهْنَهُمْ لِيَفْهَمُوا الْكُتُبَ (لوقا 24: 45)[/FONT][/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][2][/FONT][FONT=&quot] لأَنَّ ابْنَ الإِنْسَانِ أَيْضاً لَمْ يَأْتِ لِيُخْدَمَ بَلْ لِيَخْدِمَ وَلِيَبْذِلَ نَفْسَهُ فِدْيَةً عَنْ كَثِيرِينَ (مرقس 10: 45)[/FONT][/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][3][/FONT][FONT=&quot] لأَنَّ ابْنَ الإِنْسَانِ قَدْ جَاءَ لِكَيْ يَطْلُبَ وَيُخَلِّصَ مَا قَدْ هَلَكَ (لوقا 19: 10)[/FONT][/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][4][/FONT][FONT=&quot] الحق، الحق، أقول لكم: من يؤمن بي فله حياة ابدية (يوحنا 6: 47)[/FONT][/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][5][/FONT][FONT=&quot] وَتَطْلُبُونَنِي فَتَجِدُونَنِي إِذْ تَطْلُبُونَنِي بِكُلِّ قَلْبِكُمْ (إرميا 29: 13)[/FONT][/FONT]​[/FONT]


----------



## aymonded (7 أكتوبر 2018)

*[FONT=&quot](2) بداية الأوجاع ومعناة الجوع*​​ *[FONT=&quot]+ **[FONT=&quot]فَقَالَ أَصْغَرُهُمَا لأَبِيهِ: يَا أَبِي أَعْطِنِي الْقِسْمَ الَّذِي يُصِيبُنِي مِنَ الْمَالِ. فَقَسَمَ لَهُمَا مَعِيشَتَهُ،[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] وَبَعْدَ أَيَّامٍ لَيْسَتْ بِكَثِيرَةٍ (من تقسيم المعيشة) جَمَعَ الاِبْنُ الأَصْغَرُ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ وَسَافَرَ إِلَى كُورَةٍ بَعِيدَةٍ وَهُنَاكَ بَذَّرَ مَالَهُ بِعَيْشٍ مُسْرِفٍ.      (لوقا 15: 11 – 13) [/FONT]*[/FONT]​  *[FONT=&quot]1 – فَقَالَ أَصْغَرُهُمَا لأَبِيهِ: يَا أَبِي أَعْطِنِي الْقِسْمَ الَّذِي يُصِيبُنِي مِنَ الْمَالِ. فَقَسَمَ لَهُمَا مَعِيشَتَهُ*[/FONT]​   [FONT=&quot]واضح هنا حالة طياشة الشباب والتسرع في الأمور، ففي بداية الكلام نجد أن الابن الأصغر يظهر كغلام عديم الفهم، وهو صاحب فكرة تقسيم المال، وهذا يوضح مقدار الجهل والطياشة التي تدل على عدم النضج وفقدان الحكمة، لأن الرجل البليد لا يعرف والجاهل لا يفهم [الذين طرقهم معوجة وهم ملتوون في سبلهم – أمثال 2: 15]، لذلك مكتوب: الابن الجاهل غم لأبيه ومرارة للتي ولدته؛ الابن الجاهل مصيبة على أبيه (أمثال 17: 25، 19: 13)؛ فالإنسان وحده – بسبب طياشة أفكاره واختياراته الغير متزنة – هوَّ من يطعن نفسه بأوجاع لا تنتهي، إذ يسير في طرق تظهر مستقيمة في عينيه [كل طرق الإنسان نقية في عيني نفسه والرب وازن الأرواح – أمثال 16: 2]، لأنه يراها طريقاً شرعياً من حقه أن يسير فيها بسبب حريته: توجد طريق تظهر للإنسان مستقيمة، وعاقبتها طرق الموت (أمثال 16: 25)، إذ مال قلبه – بتهور أفكاره – نحو رغبات أهواء نفسه، وشرد في مسالكها الرديئة، حتى طُرح فيها مطعوناً بجراحات عديدة غائرة مؤلمة للغاية، غير مدركاً أنه يسير في طريق الهاوية الهابطة إلى ظلمة الموت. [/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]*فالابن طلب مطلب شرعي طبيعي، وهو نصيبه من المال،* [/FONT]​[FONT=&quot]لا لكي يستثمره ويربح به، بل لكي ينفقه ويستمتع بشبابه ويفرح: النور حلو، وخير للعينين أن تنظرا الشمس. لأنه أن عاش الإنسان سنين كثيرة فليفرح فيها كلها، وليتذكر أيام الظلمة لأنها تكون كثيرة، كل ما يأتي باطل. أفرح أيها الشاب في حداثتك وليسرك قلبك في أيام شبابك، واسلك في طرق قلبك وبمرأى عينيك، واعلم أنه على هذه الأمور كلها يأتي بك الله إلى الدينونة. فانزع الغم من قلبك وابعد الشر عن لحمك لأن الحداثة والشباب باطلان.                                              (جامعه 11: 7 – 10) [/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]*فالشباب عادةً يظهر في تسرعه وقراراته المتقلبة التي تبدأ بعواطفه المندفعة، *[/FONT]​[FONT=&quot]وتنتهي بنتائج مفجعة تدمر حياته وتضعفه وتهبط به لمستوى التراب وتضيع كرامته وتفقده عزته وتسلب منه كل ما هو ثمين وغالي، ولا يبقى في النهاية سوى الخسارة والندم الذي لا يُفيد، لذلك مكتوب: بم يزكي الشاب طريقه، بحفظه إياه حسب كلامك؛ لتعطي الجهال ذكاء والشاب معرفة وتدبراً. [/FONT][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot](مزمور 119: 9؛ أمثال 1: 4)[/FONT][/FONT] ​[/FONT]


----------



## aymonded (7 أكتوبر 2018)

*[FONT=&quot]2 – وَبَعْدَ أَيَّامٍ لَيْسَتْ بِكَثِيرَةٍ (من تقسيم المعيشة) جَمَعَ الاِبْنُ الأَصْغَرُ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ وَسَافَرَ إِلَى كُورَةٍ بَعِيدَةٍ وَهُنَاكَ بَذَّرَ مَالَهُ بِعَيْشٍ مُسْرِفٍ*​​   [FONT=&quot]من الطبيعي حينما يأخذ الابن كل ماله من أبيه ولا يُبقي شيئاً، فأنه ينعزل عن أبيه وفي التو يصير منفرداً بذاته حُرّ نفسه، يسير وفق هواه الخاص متمماً رغبات قلبه دون أي تردد أو مشورة من أحد، إذ قد كان قراره منذ البداية (في قلبه وفكره) أن يترك بيته ومكانته الرفيعة، وهنا نجد الفضول الذي دفعه لاكتشاف عالم آخر بعيداً عن حضن أبيه، وهذا هو أساس جوهر المشكلة، بل هو مشكلة السقوط بوجه عام وأساس كل بُعد عن الله، لأنه وضع غريب وغير طبيعي بل وشاذ للغاية، لأنه من الواضح أنهُ خُدع بسبب المسرة الزائفة الوقتية الذي اعتقد أنه سيجدها ويتمتع بها وتدوم معهُ وتزيد مع الأيام، لأنه أراد لنفسه أن يمرح ويفرح ليُسعد قلبه، وهذا ما كان يدور في مخيلته كما نفعل أحياناً كثيرة جداً، لأن الظنون تعترينا وتصورات قلوبنا تخدعنا، لأن اَلْقَلْبُ أَخْدَعُ مِنْ كُلِّ شَيْءٍ وَهُوَ نَجِيسٌ مَنْ يَعْرِفُهُ! (إرميا 17: 9)، وهذا الفضول وجدناه عند آدم وحواء، حينما خدعتهم الحية وجعلتهما يتخطوا الوصية الإلهية، لكي يكتشفوا عالم آخر غريب عن عالمهم الخاص، ويدخلوا في معرفة لم يأمر بها الله، فقُطعت شركتهم الإلهية تلقائياً حتى أن آدم أسرع وهرب وتوارى حينما سمع أن الله اقترب منه مثلما اعتاد كل يوم، وهنا يكشف سفر التكوين عن مشكلة الخطية الحقيقية التي تعزل الإنسان عن الله أبيه، حتى يهرب من محضره ويحاول أن يختفي من أمام وجهه، لأن مقابلته صارت ثقيلة للغاية، لأن الظلمة حينما تملك وتسيطر لا تحتمل النور بل تهرب منه، لأن النور يُدين الظلمة ويبددها.[/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]*وبالعودة للابن الضال نجده – في النهاية على مستوى الواقع – صُدم وأحلامه المستقبلية انهارت تماماً، *[/FONT]​[FONT=&quot]وضاع منه كل شيء جمعه من بيت أبيه، فصارت الخسارة فادحة، فقد سُلب منه كل ما يملكه لأنه عاش بإسراف (ويقولان لشيوخ مدينته ابننا هذا معاند ومارد لا يسمع لقولنا وهو مسرف وسكير – تثنية 21: 20) ليتلذذ ويحيا كما شاء بحرية طلبها لنفسه، بعيداً منعزلاً عن أبيه الذي كان يراه – بحسب نظرته القاصرة كمراهق غير ناضج – مُقدياً لحريته، ثم بعد أن استنزف منه عالمه الجديد كل ما يملك، لم يجد – في النهاية – سوى مجاعة عظيمة، لم يرعاه أحد فيها ولا حتى وجد شخصاً واحداً يُشفق عليه أو يعتني به أو يُعينه في محنته التي ورط نفسه فيها، إذ قد فقد كل حكمة كانت لديه، أي أنه فقد عقله حتى أضاع كل معيشته، وهو مثل إنسان مجنون مسك سيفاً وطعن به نفسه وظل ينزف ولم يجد مُسعفاً حتى شارف على الموت.[/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]*فالجميع تخلوا عنه بسهولة وتركوه وحيداً شريداً فريسة للجوع والعطش *[/FONT]​[FONT=&quot]والشعور القاتل بالعوز الشديد، حتى أنه صار ذليلاً خوفاً من الموت جوعاً، يحيا كأقل من عبد في حالة سوء مُزرية، لم يحسبها ولم يكن يتوقع حدوثها على الإطلاق، وهذا كما قلنا مثل آدم الذي تصور أنه سيحصل على المشابهة بالله بخدعة الحية، فوجد شيئاً آخر تماماً مخالفاً لكل ما كان يظنه، لأنهُ هبط من حالة المجد الأول لحالة الهوان بالانعزال عن الله وفقدان المجد البهي الذي كان يرتديه، فعاد جسده للتراب الذي أُخذ منه.[/FONT]
 *[FONT=&quot]فيا لعار الإنسان وحمله الثقيل حينما يخرج خارج الحضرة الإلهية*[/FONT]​[FONT=&quot] منعزلاً بنفسه ليحيا بعيداً عن ستر العلي مستهتراً بوضعه، فأنه يُمزق ولا تُشفق عليه عين، ويُترك في الهوان وعار المذلة والحزن المدمر حتى الموت؛ وأن لم يستيقظ وينتبه ويعود لله فوراً، فمن الممكن أن يدخل في حالة القساوة، ومن ثمَّ العناد والتحجر، حتى لا يوجد أمل فيه ولا نية رجوع.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]+ كَيْفَ جَلَسَتْ وَحْدَهَا الْمَدِينَةُ الْكَثِيرَةُ الشَّعْبِ؟ كَيْفَ صَارَتْ كَأَرْمَلَةٍ الْعَظِيمَةُ فِي الأُمَمِ؟ السَّيِّدَةُ في الْبُلْدَانِ صَارَتْ تَحْتَ الْجِزْيَةِ! تَبْكِي في اللَّيْلِ بُكَاءً وَدُمُوعُهَا علَى خَدَّيْهَا. لَيْسَ لَهَا مُعَزٍّ مِن كُلِّ مُحِبِّيهَا. كُلُّ أَصْحَابِهَا غَدَرُوا بِهَا. صَارُوا لهَا أَعْدَاءً. قَد سُبِيَتْ يَهُوذَا مِنَ الْمَذَلَّةِ وَمِنْ كَثْرَةِ الْعُبُودِيَّةِ. هِيَ تَسْكُنُ بَيْنَ الأُمَمِ. لاَ تَجِدُ رَاحَةً. قَدْ أَدْرَكَهَا كُلُّ طَارِدِيهَا بَيْنَ الضِّيقَاتِ. طُرُقُ صِهْيَوْنَ نَائِحَةٌ لِعَدَمِ الآتِينَ إِلَى الْعِيدِ. كُلُّ أَبْوَابِهَا خَرِبَةٌ. كَهَنَتُهَا يَتَنَهَّدُونَ. عَذَارَاهَا مُذَلَّلَةٌ وَهِيَ فِي مَرَارَةٍ. صَارَ مُضَايِقُوهَا رَأْساً. نَجَحَ أَعْدَاؤُهَا لأَنَّ الرَّبَّ قَدْ أَذَلَّهَا لأَجْلِ كَثْرَةِ ذُنُوبِهَا. ذَهَبَ أَوْلاَدُهَا إِلَى السَّبْيِ قُدَّامَ الْعَدُوِّ. وَقَدْ خَرَجَ مِنْ بِنْتِ صِهْيَوْنَ كُلُّ بَهَائِهَا. صَارَتْ رُؤَسَاؤُهَا كَأَيَائِلَ لاَ تَجِدُ مَرْعًى فَيَسِيرُونَ بِلاَ قُوَّةٍ أَمَامَ الطَّارِدِ. قَدْ ذَكَرَتْ أُورُشَلِيمُ فِي أَيَّامِ مَذَلَّتِهَا وَتَطَوُّحِهَا كُلَّ مُشْتَهَيَاتِهَا الَّتِي كَانَتْ فِي أَيَّامِ الْقِدَمِ. عِنْدَ سُقُوطِ شَعْبِهَا بِيَدِ الْعَدُوِّ وَلَيْسَ مَنْ يُسَاعِدُهَا. رَأَتْهَا الأَعْدَاءُ. ضَحِكُوا عَلَى هَلاَكِهَا.                        (مراثي 1: 1 – 7)[/FONT]​ + [FONT=&quot]اَلسَّاكِنُ فِي سِتْرِ الْعَلِيِّ فِي ظِلِّ الْقَدِيرِ يَبِيتُ. أَقُولُ لِلرَّبِّ: مَلْجَإِي وَحِصْنِي. إِلَهِي فَأَتَّكِلُ عَلَيْهِ. لأَنَّهُ يُنَجِّيكَ مِنْ فَخِّ الصَّيَّادِ وَمِنَ الْوَبَإِ الْخَطِرِ. بِخَوَافِيهِ يُظَلِّلُكَ وَتَحْتَ أَجْنِحَتِهِ تَحْتَمِي. تُرْسٌ وَمِجَنٌّ حَقُّهُ. لاَ تَخْشَى مِنْ خَوْفِ اللَّيْلِ وَلاَ مِنْ سَهْمٍ يَطِيرُ فِي النَّهَارِ. وَلاَ مِنْ وَبَأٍ يَسْلُكُ فِي الدُّجَى وَلاَ مِنْ هَلاَكٍ يُفْسِدُ فِي الظَّهِيرَةِ. يَسْقُطُ عَنْ جَانِبِكَ أَلْفٌ وَرَبَوَاتٌ عَنْ يَمِينِكَ. إِلَيْكَ لاَ يَقْرُبُ. إِنَّمَا بِعَيْنَيْكَ تَنْظُرُ وَتَرَى مُجَازَاةَ الأَشْرَارِ.                       (مزمور 91: 1 – 8)[/FONT]​ + وأنت يا سُليمان ابني اعرف إله أبيك واعبده بقلب كامل ونفس راغبة، لأن الرب يفحص جميع القلوب ويفهم كل تصورات الأفكار فإذا طلبته يوجد منك، وإذا تركته يرفضك إلى الأبد؛ *أما صنعت هذا بنفسك*، إذ *تركت* الرب إلهك حينما كان مسيرك في الطريق؛ أنت تركتني يقول الرب، إلى الوراء سرت، فأمد يدي عليك وأهلكك، مللت من الندامة (أو سَئِمْتُ مِنْ كَثْرَةِ الصَّفْحِ عَنْكِ – بمعنى أنه لا فائدة منك[FONT=&quot][1]http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftn1) [/FONT](1أخبار 28: 9؛ إرميا 2: 17؛ 15: 6)​_______________________
 [FONT=&quot][1]http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftnref1 بالطبع علينا أن نفرق ما بين إنسان ضعيف وغير ناضج ومتعسر كطفل، وبين آخر وصل لمرحلة الاستهتار والعناد وقساوة القلب.[/FONT]​[/FONT]


----------



## aymonded (7 أكتوبر 2018)

*[FONT=&quot]+ **[FONT=&quot]فَلَمَّا أَنْفَقَ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ، حَدَثَ جُوعٌ شَدِيدٌ فِي تِلْكَ الْكُورَةِ، فَابْتَدَأَ يَحْتَاجُ. فَمَضَى وَالْتَصَقَ بِوَاحِدٍ مِنْ أَهْلِ تِلْكَ الْكُورَةِ، فَأَرْسَلَهُ إِلَى حُقُولِهِ لِيَرْعَى خَنَازِيرَ. وَكَانَ يَشْتَهِي أَنْ يَمْلَأَ بَطْنَهُ مِنَ الْخُرْنُوبِ الَّذِي كَانَتِ الْخَنَازِيرُ تَأْكُلُهُ، فَلَمْ يُعْطِهِ أَحَدٌ.*​[/FONT]​    [FONT=&quot]هنا نرى كارثة مزدوجة، الأولى هي حالة الفلس المُريع المؤدي للفقر إذ لم يعد لديه مال يُعينه أو يكفيه ليسنده في حالة الجوع الشديد الذي أدى للعوز والحاجة التي وضعته تحت المَذَلّة[FONT=&quot]، والثانية الالتصاق بواحد (ومن الظاهر انه غني) من أهل تلك الكورة في حالة اتكال عليه[FONT=&quot][1][/FONT]، والالتصاق يُعبِّر دائماً عن رغبة الصداقة بسبب الثقة في الشخص نفسه، كما أننا أحياناً كثيرة نلتصق بمن لا يستحق أن يكون صديق لأنه مكتوب: يتكلمون بالكذب كل واحد مع صاحبه بشفاه ملقة بقلب فقلب يتكلمون، لأنهم لم يؤمنوا بالله ولم يتكلوا على خلاصه (مزمور 12: 2؛ 78: 22)[FONT=&quot][2][/FONT]، ومن هنا تظهر الخطورة، لذلك تم تطويب الرجل الذي لا يسلك في مشورة الأشرار وفي طريق الخطاة لم يقف في المزمور الأول؛ ولو دققنا في هذا المثل سنلاحظ أنه لم يُذكر بأنه ذهب ليعمل عند واحد من الناس ليستطيع أن يأكل، بل التصق التصاقاً بواحد من الناس لكي يتكل ويستند عليه، هذا الذي لم يُشفق أو يتحنن، بل بكل جفاء أرسله ليرعى الخنازير ووضعه في حالة من الخزي العظيم: بتضرعات يتكلم الفقير والغني يجاوب بخشونة (أمثال 18: 23)[/FONT][/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]*ومن الملاحظ أنه أذله[FONT=&quot][3]**http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftn3، لأنه لم يعطيه ليأكل *[/FONT][/FONT]​[FONT=&quot]كصديق أو حتى ليحيا كمجرد عامل عنده بالأُجرة، لأنه اشتهى طعام الخنازير الذي لم يستطع أن يحصل عليه، فالجوع جعله يهبط لهذا المستوى المُريع ولم يجد لهُ مُعين أو سند، فالكل تخلى عنه تماماً وتركه وحيداً ليواجه مصيره.[/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]*وبسبب الجوع القاسي *[/FONT]​[FONT=&quot]هَبط من مستوى طلب طعام الإنسان الطبيعي لتصير شهوة جوعه تجاه طعام الحيوان نفسه، وليس أي حيوان، لأنه ينبغي أن نفهم لماذا قال الرب الخنازير، لأن اليهودي حينما يسمع كلمة خنزير يشمئز، لأن الخنزير عنده من الحيوانات النجسة جداً[FONT=&quot][4]http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftn4، ولا يقبل يهودي أن يقع على ملابسه ظل خنزير، والعمال الذين يعملون في هذه الحظائر يعتبروا مُحتقرون من الناس جداً لأنهم يعملون في الدنس والنجاسة (فاليهودي الأصيل لا يعمل في تلك الأماكن)، فكم يكون حال الذين يشتهون طعام الخنازير، وهذا يوضح حالة الهوان الشديد والهبوط المريع الذي وصل له حال هذا الابن ذو المكانة الرفيعة للغاية، الشريف الأصل، لأنه كان في بيت أبيه مُكرَّم، عنده من يخدمه ويعتني به عناية فائقة، لكنه الآن أصبح بلا كرامة.[/FONT][/FONT]
 + [FONT=&quot]قَدْ أَخْطَأَتْ أُورُشَلِيمُ خَطِيَّةً مِنْ أَجْلِ ذَلِكَ صَارَتْ رَجِسَةً. كُلُّ مُكَرِّمِيهَا يَحْتَقِرُونَهَا لأَنَّهُمْ رَأُوا عَوْرَتَهَا وَهِيَ أَيْضاً تَتَنَهَّدُ وَتَرْجِعُ إِلَى الْوَرَاءِ.                                    (مراثي 1: 8)[/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]*وهذا بالطبع نتيجة حال من يتعلَّق قلبه بمسرات وملذات هذا العالم* [/FONT]​[FONT=&quot]الحاضر الشرير ويترك بيت أبيه السماوي ويذهب يركض وراءه، فأنه يجذبه بشدة حتى يتمكن منه تماماً، ويملك على قلبه، ومن ثمَّ يسحقه سحقاً حتى يجعله يشتهي ما هو دنيء ولا يجده، فيقع تحت سلطانه كسيد يستعبده بالموت، لذلك أتى شخص ربنا يسوع: (لـ) يُعْتِقَ أُولَئِكَ الَّذِينَ خَوْفاً مِنَ الْمَوْتِ كَانُوا جَمِيعاً كُلَّ حَيَاتِهِمْ تَحْتَ الْعُبُودِيَّةِ (عبرانيين 2: 15)، فالخوف من الموت يجعل الإنسان يُذل تحت نير العبودية المُرة، لأنه واقع تحت حركات شهوات الجسد التي تُحارب النفس[FONT=&quot][5]http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftn5؛ فالرب قصد يتكلم عن الجوع، لأنه سبب جوهري لضياع النفس، لأن الجوع هو الذي يجعل الإنسان يُذل، لذلك مكتوب: النفس الشبعانة تدوس العسل وللنفس الجائعة كل مُرّ حلو (أمثال 27: 7)، لأن من الجوع يُزل الإنسان، حتى أنه ممكن أن يأكل أي شيء ولو كان من المزبلة، ومن هنا يأتي الصوم لتربية وتهذيب الجسد لكي نخضعه للروح: أُقمع جسدي واستعبده حتى بعدما كرزت للآخرين لا أصير أنا نفسي مرفوضاً؛ أعرف أن اتضع، وأعرف أيضاً أن أستفضل في كل شيء، وفي جميع الأشياء قد تدربت أن أشبع وأن أجوع وأن أستفضل وأن أنقص[FONT=&quot][6][/FONT].[/FONT][/FONT][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot] (1كورنثوس 9: 27؛ فيلبي 4: 12)[/FONT][/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]*ولتُلاحظ عزيزي القارئ أنه حينما يلتصق الإنسان بآخر غير الله *[/FONT]​[FONT=&quot]فأنه يُذل ذُلاً، لأن كل ما يلتصق به الإنسان يصير معه واحداً، يتبعه ويسير وراءه منقاداً تحت تصرفه، لأنه سلَّم نفسه إليه بالتمام، فأصبحت إرادته مُقيده، مثل من ربط حبلاً برقبة البقرة أو الثور ليسحبه لأي مكان يُريد كما شاء، وهو يستنزف قوته في استغلاله في الأعمال الشاقة والحقيرة التي لا يقوى عليها أو يقبل بها أي إنسان، وفي النهاية يذبحه ويأكله أو يبيعه ويتربح منه، لأن متى سُلبت الإرادة بسبب الحاجة والعوز، فأنها لا تُسترد *طالما الحاجة هي المسيطر* الأول على النفس ومُحركها، لأن *بسب احتياجنا تُسلب منا إرادتنا* ولا تُسترد، إلا في حالة انتهاء الحاجة وانتفاء الشهوة، والشهوة لا تنتفي إلا بموت الجسد، لذلك مكتوب: الَّذِينَ هُمْ لِلْمَسِيحِ قَدْ *صَلَبُوا الْجَسَدَ مَعَ الأَهْوَاءِ وَالشَّهَوَاتِ* (غلاطية 5: 24)، ومن هنا لا يوجد سبب لسلب الإرادة وفقدان الحكمة، لأن الإنسان ميت عن الخطايا والذنوب، فلا يوجد حاجة عنده (من جهة الأهواء في داخل قلبه) لتداعبه الخطية وتجذبه منها، لأن الإنسان ينخدع إذا انجذب من شهوته، لأنها الحَبل الذي يُقيده ويسحبه نحو استهلاك طاقاته واستنزاف قدراته الروحية، حتى يفقد التعقل والاتزان فينسى نفسه تماماً، ويسير في الظلمة أعمى مُنساقاً إلى هاوية الموت بكل جهل وطياشة لأن الشهوة تجعل الحكيم جاهل.[/FONT]
 + [FONT=&quot]هذا طريقهم اعتمادهم (أو هذا هو مصير الجُهال الواثقين في أنفسهم) وخلفاؤهم يرتضون بأقوالهم (يستحسنون أقوالهم ويتبعون طرقهم)، مثل الغنم للهاوية يساقون، الموت يرعاهم (أو راعيهم) ويسودهم المستقيمون غداة (يسود المستقيمون عليهم)، صورتهم تبلى، الهاوية (تصير) مسكن لهم.                                              (مزمور 49: 13، 14)[/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]*عموماً هذا المثل هو قصتي وقصتك منذ حدث السقوط الأول الذي كان لآدم، *[/FONT]​[FONT=&quot]بل هي أيضاً قصة الإنسان المسيحي المختبر حياة التبني، حينما يعوَّج قلبه ويسير وفق حاجاته مرتداً عن حياة التقوى ليعود لحماقته الأولى مُشتهياً حياة العالم ومسراته ليحيا مثل باقي الناس، وبكون طبيعته ليست من هذا العالم لذلك يُسلب منه كل شيء سريعاً، التقوى والأخلاق الرفيعة تنهار، ويتعرى من النعمة وكساء مجده في المسيح الرب، لأن العالم مثل الإسفنجة التي تمتص الماء بسرعة مذهلة، هكذا كل من يندمج ويضع قلبه في الشهوات والمسرات والأشياء التي في العالم ويحبها ويحاول أن يكتنزها ويُعطيها شرعية أنها من الله، فأنها سرعان ما تأكله أكلاً وتبتلعه بلعاً، فتمتص منه كل فضيلة، وتسلبه التقوى وكل العطايا الإلهية وطاقاته الروحية، وحتى المحبة الإلهية تُسلب منه والإيمان نفسه يبدأ في الانهيار، ثم يبدأ في الانعزال التام عن الكنيسة وينفصل عن الرأس، ومن ثمَّ يظهر الارتداد عن الله الحي في عدم إيمان. [/FONT]
 v [FONT=&quot]كَمَا يَعُودُ الْكَلْبُ إِلَى قَيْئِهِ هَكَذَا الْجَاهِلُ يُعِيدُ حَمَاقَتَهُ؛ قَدْ أَصَابَهُمْ مَا فِي الْمَثَلِ الصَّادِقِ: «كَلْبٌ قَدْ عَادَ إِلَى قَيْئِهِ، وَخِنْزِيرَةٌ مُغْتَسِلَةٌ إِلَى مَرَاغَةِ الْحَمْأَةِ» (أمثال 26: 11؛ 2بطرس 2: 22)[/FONT]​ v *[FONT=&quot]الْمُعْتَزِلُ*[FONT=&quot] يَطْلُبُ شَهْوَتَهُ. بِكُلِّ مَشُورَةٍ يَغْتَاظُ؛ وَلَكِنَّ كُلَّ وَاحِدٍ يُجَرَّبُ إِذَا انْجَذَبَ وَانْخَدَعَ مِنْ شَهْوَتِهِ؛ لاَ تُحِبُّوا الْعَالَمَ وَلاَ الأَشْيَاءَ الَّتِي فِي الْعَالَمِ. إِنْ أَحَبَّ أَحَدٌ الْعَالَمَ فَلَيْسَتْ فِيهِ مَحَبَّةُ الآبِ؛ وَالْعَالَمُ يَمْضِي وَشَهْوَتُهُ، وَأَمَّا الَّذِي يَصْنَعُ مَشِيئَةَ اللهِ فَيَثْبُتُ إِلَى الأَبَدِ.                                                       [/FONT][/FONT][FONT=&quot](أمثال 18: 1؛ يعقوب 1: 14؛ 1يوحنا 2: 15، 17)[/FONT]​ v [FONT=&quot]انظروا أيها الإخوة ألا يكون في أحدكم *قلب شرير بعدم إيمان في الارتداد عن الله الحي*. بل عظوا أنفسكم كل يوم ما دام الوقت يدعى اليوم لكيلا يُقسى أحد منكم بغرور الخطية. لأننا قد صرنا شركاء المسيح أن تمسكنا ببداءة الثقة ثابتة إلى النهاية. إذ قيل اليوم أن سمعتم صوته فلا تقسوا قلوبكم كما في الإسخاط. فمن هم الذين إذ سمعوا اسخطوا أليس جميع الذين خرجوا من مصر بواسطة موسى. ومن مقت أربعين سنة أليس الذين أخطأوا الذين جثثهم سقطت في القفر. ولمن أقسم لن يدخلوا راحته إلا للذين *لم يطيعوا*. فنرى أنهم لم يقدروا أن يدخلوا لعدم الإيمان.                                      (عبرانيين 3: 12 – 19)[/FONT]​    [FONT=&quot]*فمن الرغبة والميول الدفينة *[/FONT]​[FONT=&quot]يبدأ الإنسان في حالة من الفتور وهو في داخل الكنيسة أو سط إخوته المؤمنين بالمسيح الرب، فهو ليس بارداً ولا حاراً، لكنه يصير في حالة من الميوعة الغير مقبولة لا لنفسه ولا عند الله ولا حتى عند الناس، لأنه سيكون مثل هذا الابن الذي يعيش في بيت أبيه قبل أن يخرج منه، فهو يُطالب بميراثه، ثم يشعر أن ليس له حاجة لأبيه، ولا معنى أن يمكث في نفس ذات البيت إلى الأبد، فلا بُدَّ من أن يخرج، وذلك بكونه صار غنياً وقد استغنى لأنه حصل على العطايا، فانعزل وطلب شهوته، وكل مشورة صالحة رفضها رفضاً لأنه لا يستطيع أن يسمع لآخر سوى نفسه وطالباتها المُلحة، لأن من طلبات النفس وشهوتها يُمسك لجام الإنسان فينساق وراء مشورة نفسه، لذلك مكتوب:[/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]+ أَنَا عَارِفٌ أَعْمَالَكَ، أَنَّكَ لَسْتَ بَارِداً وَلاَ حَارّاً. لَيْتَكَ كُنْتَ بَارِداً أَوْ حَارّاً. هَكَذَا لأَنَّكَ فَاتِرٌ، وَلَسْتَ بَارِداً وَلاَ حَارّاً، أَنَا مُزْمِعٌ أَنْ أَتَقَيَّأَكَ مِنْ فَمِي. لأَنَّكَ تَقُولُ: إِنِّي أَنَا غَنِيٌّ وَقَدِ اسْتَغْنَيْتُ، وَلاَ حَاجَةَ لِي إِلَى شَيْءٍ، وَلَسْتَ تَعْلَمُ أَنَّكَ أَنْتَ الشَّقِيُّ وَالْبَائِسُ وَفَقِيرٌ وَأَعْمَى وَعُرْيَانٌ. أُشِيرُ عَلَيْكَ أَنْ تَشْتَرِيَ مِنِّي ذَهَباً مُصَفًّى بِالنَّارِ لِكَيْ تَسْتَغْنِيَ، وَثِيَاباً بِيضاً لِكَيْ تَلْبَسَ، فَلاَ يَظْهَرُ خِزْيُ عُرْيَتِكَ. وَكَحِّلْ عَيْنَيْكَ بِكُحْلٍ لِكَيْ تُبْصِرَ. إِنِّي كُلُّ مَنْ أُحِبُّهُ أُوَبِّخُهُ وَأُؤَدِّبُهُ. فَكُنْ غَيُوراً وَتُبْ. هَئَنَذَا وَاقِفٌ عَلَى الْبَابِ وَأَقْرَعُ. إِنْ سَمِعَ أَحَدٌ صَوْتِي وَفَتَحَ الْبَابَ، أَدْخُلُ إِلَيْهِ وَأَتَعَشَّى مَعَهُ وَهُوَ مَعِي. (رؤيا 3: 16 – 20)[/FONT]
__________________​  [FONT=&quot][1]http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftnref1 من يتكل على غناه يسقط اما الصديقون فيزهون كالورق (أمثال 11: 28)[/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot][2]http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftnref2 طوبى للرجل الذي جعل الرب متكله ولم يلتفت إلى الغطاريس والمنحرفين إلى الكذب (مزمور 40: 4)[/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot][3]http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftnref3 صَارَ مُضَايِقُوهَا رَأْساً. نَجَحَ أَعْدَاؤُهَا لأَنَّ الرَّبَّ قَدْ أَذَلَّهَا لأَجْلِ كَثْرَةِ ذُنُوبِهَا. ذَهَبَ أَوْلاَدُهَا إِلَى السَّبْيِ قُدَّامَ الْعَدُوِّ (مراثي 1: 5)[/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot][4]http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftnref4 والخنزير لأنه يشق الظلف لكنه لا يجتر فهو نجس لكم فمن لحمها لا تأكلوا وجثثها لا تلمسوا (تثنية 14: 8)[/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot][5]http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftnref5 أيها الأحباء أطلب إليكم كغرباء ونزلاء أن تمتنعوا عن الشهوات الجسدية التي تُحارب النفس (1بطرس 2: 11)[/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot][6]http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftnref6 أَعْرِفُ كَيْفَ أَعِيشُ فِي الْعَوَزِ، وَكَيْفَ أَعِيشُ فِي الْوَفْرَةِ فَإِنِّي، فِي كُلِّ شَيْءٍ، وَفِي جَمِيعِ الأَحْوَالِ، مُتَدَرِّبٌ عَلَى الشَّبَعِ وَعَلَى الْجُوعِ، وَعَلَى الْعَيْشِ فِي الْوَفْرَةِ أَوْ فِي الْعَوَزِ (فيلبي 4: 12)[/FONT]​[/FONT]


----------



## aymonded (7 أكتوبر 2018)

*[FONT=&quot](3) اليقظـــــــــــــــة*​​ *[FONT=&quot]+ **[FONT=&quot]وَكَانَ يَشْتَهِي أَنْ يَمْلَأَ بَطْنَهُ مِنَ الْخُرْنُوبِ الَّذِي كَانَتِ الْخَنَازِيرُ تَأْكُلُهُ، فَلَمْ يُعْطِهِ أَحَدٌ، فَرَجَعَ إِلَى نَفْسِهِ وَقَالَ: كَمْ مِنْ أَجِيرٍ لأَبِي يَفْضُلُ عَنْهُ الْخُبْزُ وَأَنَا أَهْلِكُ جُوعاً![/FONT]*[/FONT]​    [FONT=&quot]*ومن هنا تبدأ اليقظة، *[/FONT]​[FONT=&quot]لأنه حينما احتاج لم يُعطى وعاش في الهوان يشتهي طعام الخنازير، وهذه هي خدعة الخطية وخدعة العالم، لأن الجذب يأتي من الحاجة – كما تم شرحه سابقاً – لأن الإنسان ينجذب وينخدع من شهوته[FONT=&quot][1]http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftn1، والشهوة متى كمُلت تلد الموت الناتج من طرد النور وامتصاص الحياة من النفس وسلب قوت حياتها الخاص، لتفتقر جداً وتهبط لبرودة الجحيم فتفقد حرارة المحبة الأولى وغيرتها الصالحة، ومن ثمَّ تحيا في المذلة إذ تفقد كرامتها وعزتها.[/FONT][/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]*فكل ما في العالم شهوة جسد وشهوة عيون وتعظم معيشة،* [/FONT]​[FONT=&quot]وهم – بطبعهم – يجذبون الإنسان ويسودون عليه حتى يتملكون منه بالتمام إلى أن يفقد عقله وتعقله واتزانه النفسي [ابكِ على الميت لأنه فقد النور، وابكِ على الأحمق لأنه فقد العقل (سيراخ 22: 10)]، فيتعرى من التقوى ويصير مثل المجنون طاعناً نفسه بأوجاع كثيرة، وذلك بطياشة ركضه وراء كل ما هو غريب عن طبعه السماوي، ثم – في النهاية – يُترك في حالة من خجل العُري لأنه لا يحصل على شيء، بل يصير في فقر عظيم، فيجد أن كل ما ناله قبض الريح ولا منفعة تحت الشمس لأن الكل باطل.[/FONT]
 + [FONT=&quot]وَرَفَضُوا فَرَائِضَهُ وَعَهْدَهُ الَّذِي قَطَعَهُ مَعَ آبَائِهِمْ، وَشَهَادَاتِهِ الَّتِي شَهِدَ بِهَا عَلَيْهِمْ، وَسَارُوا وَرَاءَ الْبَاطِلِ، وَصَارُوا بَاطِلاً وَرَاءَ الأُمَمِ الَّذِينَ حَوْلَهُمُ، الَّذِينَ أَمَرَهُمُ الرَّبُّ أَنْ لاَ يَعْمَلُوا مِثْلَهُمْ؛ «بَاطِلُ الأَبَاطِيلِ» قَالَ الْجَامِعَةُ. «بَاطِلُ الأَبَاطِيلِ الْكُلُّ بَاطِلٌ»؛ رَأَيْتُ كُلَّ الأَعْمَالِ الَّتِي عُمِلَتْ تَحْتَ الشَّمْسِ فَإِذَا الْكُلُّ بَاطِلٌ وَقَبْضُ الرِّيحِ؛ ثُمَّ الْتَفَتُّ أَنَا إِلَى كُلِّ أَعْمَالِي الَّتِي عَمِلَتْهَا يَدَايَ وَإِلَى التَّعَبِ الَّذِي تَعِبْتُهُ فِي عَمَلِهِ، فَإِذَا الْكُلُّ بَاطِلٌ وَقَبْضُ الرِّيحِ وَلاَ مَنْفَعَةَ تَحْتَ الشَّمْسِ؛ مَنْ يُحِبُّ الْفِضَّةَ لاَ يَشْبَعُ مِنَ الْفِضَّةِ، وَمَنْ يُحِبُّ الثَّرْوَةَ لاَ يَشْبَعُ مِنْ دَخْلٍ. هَذَا أَيْضاً بَاطِلٌ.     (2ملوك 17: 15؛ جامعة 1: 2، 14؛ جامعة 2: 11؛ جامعة 5: 10)[/FONT]​    [FONT=&quot]*ونحن الآن علينا أن نعي القانون الذي يحكم العالم الساقط، *[/FONT]​[FONT=&quot]لأننا نجد دائماً حينما نضع أقدامنا على قمة هذا العالم، لا نشتهي ولا نُريد منه شيئاً، العالم بشهواته ونزواته يُلاحقنا ويلهث وراءنا محاولاً – باستماته – أن يُغرينا بشتى الطرق لكي يجذبنا إليه ومن ثمَّ يُسقطنا من النعمة التي فيها نحن مُقيمون (رومية 5: 2)، وحينما نلتفت لندائه ونركض وراءه ونسعى إليه بكل شغف وحماسة، يهرب منا ويفلت من بين أيدينا كالماء، لكي نظل مشغولين منغمسين في سعي دائم نحوه لا ينقطع، مثل من يربط جزرة شهية ويعلقها بعصى أمام عين الحصان ليظل يركض وراءها بلا طائل، إذ يظن بسعيه إليها وركضه المُستميت نحوها أنه سينالها سريعاً كمكافأة لمجهوده المُضْنىً، فيستمر في الركض ويُزيد دون أن ينتبه أنهُ مُقيد بعربة يجرها ويخدم سيدها، لأن انشغاله واهتمامه بالحصول على ما يشتهيه جعله لا ينتبه لعبوديته، لذلك ستظل شهوة الجسد وشهوة العيون وتعظم المعيشة، السلاح الفتاك لهلاك النفس، لأنه يُشغلها حتى تصير في حالة من الإلهاء عن حياتها الحقيقية لتظل تحت نير العالم الموضوع في الشرير، وفي النهاية لن تحصل إلا على  الهلاك جوعاً.[/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]*وفي أحداث هذا المثل نجد أن التدني والحاجة والعوز، *[/FONT]​[FONT=&quot]هما من جعلوا الابن يسترد وعيه ليعود ليفكر في طياشة أفعاله ويستفيق من غفوته، فقد تذكر حاله السابق قبل انعزاله عن أبيه وخروجه من بيته، فهو في كورة بعيدة مُشرداً جائعاً ولا يهتم به أحد ليعطيه ولو طعام الحيوان نفسه، لأن كان له ذكريات غنى لا تُنسى، فالإنسان الذي ذاق الغنى وتربى في بيت أبيه الصالح، هو وحده مَن يشعر بشدة فقره وعوزه والحال المُذري الذي وصل إليه، وهذا يختلف تمام الاختلاف عن من تربى وعاش في الهوان من نعومة أزفاره، فبكونه عاش عبداً فقيراً تحت المذلة منذ البداية، فهو لا يشعر بمثل شعور هذا الابن إطلاقاً، الذي في وقت المحنة والجوع تذكر بيت أبيه الذي فيه حتى الخُدام والأُجراء لا يجوعون، بل يتبقى عنهم الخبز، وهو الآن يهلك من الجوع الشديد ولا يجد من يُعطيه ولو كسرة واحدة من طعام الخنازير، لأن طبيعة النفس الجائعة أنها دائماً تجد كل مُر حلو أمام عينيها، لأنها تُريد أن تشبع بأية طريقة مُمكنه، لذلك كان يشتهي أن يأكل طعام الخنازير التي كانت تعتبر حيوانات حقيرة للغاية لأنها في نظر الجميع نجسة.[/FONT]
 *[FONT=&quot]فمن المستحيل يوجد إنسان يبحث عن الشبع وهو لا يشعر بالجوع،*[/FONT]​[FONT=&quot] كما أنه من المستحيل أن يذهب للطبيب وهو لا يشعر بالمرض، فالنفس الواعية التي تفتقر للغنى السماوي هي وحدها التي تطلبه وتسعى إليه، لذلك حينما جاع الابن فكر في بيت أبيه وعادت إليه ذكرياته التي أثارت وحركت أشواقه كلها، بل وقد ألهبت قلبه وأشعلته، فقرر ترك هذه الحالة ليرجع مرة أخرى لأبيه.[/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]*ومن الضرورة أن نعي أن القرار هنا ليس بالكلام ولا بمجرد أفكار وتوارد خواطر وهياج عاطفي وأحلام وتمنيات، *[/FONT]​[FONT=&quot]بل كان بالعمل والحركة الفعلية وقطع الرحلة مهما ما كلف الأمر، لأن الموضوع خطير لأنه يخص حياته على المستوى الشخصي، وذلك بكونه يهلك جوعاً ولا يوجد ما يُشبع نفسه أو يوجد أحد يُعطيه شيئاً في المكان الذي يعيش فيه، وقد شارف على الموت، فالإنسان حينما يواجه الخطر ويوضع على محك الموت فأنه يحاول أن يجد المخرج بشكل غريزي تلقائي، لذلك حينما تواجه الابن مع محنة الهلاك جوعاً، ظهر نور في ذاكرته جعله يتخذ قرار العودة بشكل جاد بلا أدنى تأخير.[/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]ويلزمنا هنا أن نعي تعبير "*فرجع إلى نفسه*" [/FONT]​[FONT=&quot]لأن الإشارة هنا تدل على أنه عاد أو رجع بعد ذلك مباشرة، وهذا يعني أنه وجد نفسه الضائعة لأنه استفاق من غفوته، فالمعنى هنا القصد منه الوصول، أو انفتاح البصيرة، أو نور تخلل الظلمة، والنور هنا بمثابة العودة للرشد، بمعنى أنه عاد إلى رشده، أي رجع إليه عقله، أو استنار عقله، لأنه استيقظ من غفوته واسترد وعيه، رجَع إلى طبيعته وعاد إلى صوابه، لأنه مكتوب: فاحترزوا لأنفسكم لئلا تثقل قلوبكم في خمار وسكر وهموم الحياة فيصادفكم ذلك اليوم بغتة (لوقا 21: 34)، لأن من المعروف أن الإنسان حينما ينشغل بمشاكل الحياة وهمومها، فأنه ينغمس ويغرق فيها، فينسى حياته تماماً ويفقد أبديته، مثل من يشرب الخمر الكثير فيسكر ويغفو غفواً فينام نوماً ثقيلاً، ولا يستيقظ منه بسهولة إطلاقاً.[/FONT]
 + [FONT=&quot]إذ الجسد الفاسد يثقل النفس والمسكن الأرضي يخفض العقل الكثير الهموم؛ وهموم هذا العالم وغرور الغنى وشهوات سائر الأشياء تدخل وتخنق الكلمة فتصير بلا ثمر؛ والذي سقط بين الشوك هم الذين يسمعون ثم يذهبون فيختنقون من هموم الحياة وغناها ولذاتها ولا ينضجون ثمراً.                              (الحكمة 9: 15؛ مرقس 4: 19؛ لوقا 8: 14)[/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]*فالابن هنا استيقظ، استفاق واسترد وعيه وعاد إليه عقله، *[/FONT]​[FONT=&quot]فبدأ يتعقل وتعود إليه الحكمة وصار يقيس الأمور بمقياس ميزان العقل المستنير، فتذكر ما هو حق وعدل ونطق بصدق (عن حاجة شديدة) قائلاً: "*أَقُومُ وَأَذْهَبُ إِلَى أَبِي*"، لأن بدون هذه اليقظة والشعور باحتياج الأب الحقيقي تستحيل العودة والتحرك الصادق نحو الحياة المفقودة والغنى الدائم.[/FONT]
 + [FONT=&quot]هذا وإنكم عارفون الوقت أنها *الآن* ساعة لنستيقظ من النوم، فأن خلاصنا الآن أقرب مما كان حين آمنا، قد تناهى الليل وتقارب النهار فلنخلع أعمال الظلمة ونلبس أسلحة النور، لنسلك بلياقة كما في النهار، لا بالبطر والسكر، لا بالمضاجع والعُهر، لا بالخصام والحسد؛ لذلك يقول استيقظ ايها النائم وقم من الأموات فيُضيء لك المسيح؛ البسوا الرب يسوع المسيح ولا تصنعوا تدبيرا للجسد لأجل الشهوات. [/FONT][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot](رومية 13: 11؛ أفسس 5: 14؛ رومية 13: 14)[/FONT][/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]*ومن الملاحظ هنا إدراك الابن ووعيه الكامل بالخطأ الذي ارتكبه فعلياً، *[/FONT]​[FONT=&quot]لذلك استرسل في الكلام واعترف بخطيئته أولاً بينه وبين نفسه بكل صدق، عن وعي وقناعة داخلية تامة (كأمر واقع كخطأ ارتكبه فعلياً)، ثم قرر أن يكتمل اعترافه أمام أبيه غير مدعياً شيء، بل بدون مبالغة أو تقليل مما صنعه، بل بكل صراحة وصدق قال: أَقُومُ وَأَذْهَبُ إِلَى أَبِي وَأَقُولُ لَهُ "*يَا أَبِي أَخْطَأْتُ إِلَى السَّمَاءِ وَقُدَّامَكَ، وَلَسْتُ مُسْتَحِقّاً بَعْدُ أَنْ أُدْعَى لَكَ ابْناً. اِجْعَلْنِي كَأَحَدِ أَجْرَاكَ*"[/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]*لذلك علينا أن نعي قوة سرّ الاعتراف الحسن وفاعليته،* [/FONT]​[FONT=&quot]لأننا أن لم نعي أولاً خطايانا ونواجه أنفسنا بشجاعة ونعرف ما ارتكبناه من حماقة بكل دقة بيننا وبين أنفسنا، فكيف نأتي لله الحي ونحيا معه، وكيف ندخل في سرّ الغفران الحاضر – في كل وقت بسبب فعل عمل مسيح القيامة والحياة – أن لم يكتمل الاعتراف أمام الله أبينا الصالح، لأن بدون اعتراف أمامه كيف نحصل على الشفاء والتطهير: *إِنِ اعْتَرَفْنَا بِخَطَايَانَا* فَهُوَ أَمِينٌ وَعَادِلٌ، حَتَّى يَغْفِرَ لَنَا خَطَايَانَا وَيُطَهِّرَنَا مِنْ كُلِّ إِثْمٍ (1يوحنا 1: 9)، لأن الإنسان الذي لا يعي مرضه لن يذهب للطبيب، وحتى لو ذهب للطبيب الماهر، فكيف يعالجه وهو لا يدرك ويعترف بأنه مريض، حتى يأتي ويتحدث مع الطبيب ويصف علته أمامه، ويتقبل منه الدواء ويتناوله عن قناعه تامة، لأنه يعلم أن هذا هو علاجه الوحيد، لأن الرب حينما كان يسير وسط الجموع وكثيرين ينادونه كان يسأل كل واحد – على حده – ماذا تُريد؟، أتُريد أن تبرأ؟[/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]*فالمرضى لأنهم يعلمون أنهم مرضى كانوا يأتون إليه من كل مكان لينالوا منه الشفاء، *[/FONT]​[FONT=&quot]وحينما يسمعون سؤاله يقولون (أُريد يا سيد) فيتم الإبراء في الحال، أما من ساروا معه بلا هدف أو عوز حقيقي، لم يستفيدوا من وجوده وسطهم شيئاً، لأنهم أرادوا أن يتمتعوا بحديثه ويفرحون بالمعرفة الخارجة من فمه المشبعة لعقولهم ولفضولهم، وظلوا كما هم على حالهم، بل وحينما تكلم عن تبعيته وحمل الصليب كثيرون تركوه ومضوا لحال سبيلهم، لأن عند التبعية ومواجهة المشاكل وبذل الحياة يظهر حقيقة ما في قلب الإنسان.[/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]*فيا إخوتي تيقنوا اننا لن نفلح ولن ننفع بدون وقوفنا أمام ابن الله الحي معترفين بكسر الوصية، *[/FONT]​[FONT=&quot]مُدركين المرض الذي أصابنا في مقتل، وجعل المجرى الإلهي مسدوداً، حتى أنه لم يصل لنفوسنا أي طعام سماوي ولا ماء حي، حتى شارفت على الجفاف والهُزال حتى الموت، طالبين شفاء منه شخصياً بصفته طبيب نفوسنا الحقيقي، لأننا بدون تدخله الشخصي فلن نُشفى من مرض الخطية الخبيث مهما ما صنعنا أو فعلنا، وعلينا أن نحذر من أن نعترف الاعتراف الكاذب، لأن المريض حينما يذهب للطبيب ويكذب في أعراض مرضه فكيف لهُ أن يُقدم له العلاج الفعال ليتم شفاءه سريعاً، أو الإنسان الذي يدَّعي المرض ويذهب للطبيب ما النفع الذي سيعود عليه من تلك الزيارة سوى الإهمال وربما الطرد خارج عيادته![/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]*لذلك علينا أن نقف أمام طبيب نفوسنا الصالح ونحن في منتهى الصدق، *[/FONT]​[FONT=&quot]ولا نضع عذراً أو مبرراً لمرضنا القاتل لنفوسنا، لأن المريض ان انشغل ليبرر مرضه لن يُشفى ولن يجد علاج فعال، وأيضاً لا ينبغي – أبداً – أن ندَّعي أننا أخطأنا كنوع من التواضع لأنه نفاق، بل فقط حينما نجد أننا أخطأنا فعلاً نعترف أمامه بصدق دون عذر أو تبرير، ولا ندَّعي شيئاً ليس فينا، لأن هذا الاعتراف بمثابة كذبة كبيرة – على أنفسنا بالطبع – تجعلنا نخسر دخولنا إلى حضرته، لأن الإنسان المُدعي المرض لا ينتبه إليه الطبيب أو يرعاه، بل لا يهتم به إطلاقاً.[/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]*وأيضاً لا ينبغي أن نقف أمام الرب كفلاسفة أو عقل متعطش للمعلومات، *[/FONT]​[FONT=&quot]لأن من يدخل لعيادة الطبيب ليتباحث معه ويسمع منه المعلومات عن الأمراض المتنوعة وكيفية علاجها الفعال، فأنه يخرج محملاً بالمعلومات والأفكار لكي يقدمها لغيره، أما هو فلا يستفاد شيئاً لأن هدفه الأساسي هو المعرفة، وأن يجلس مكان الأطباء لكي يُعالج الآخرين، أما نفسه فأن المرض يظل يعمل فيها للموت دون أن يدري، لأنه أنشغل بالمعرفة التي طعنت كثيرين بالأوجاع وأبطلت فيهم السعي الجاد للشفاء. [/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]*فيا إخوتي نحن نتقدَّم للمسيح الرب لنعرفه إله حي وحضور مُحيي في واقعنا العملي المعاش وعلى المستوى الشخصي، *[/FONT]​[FONT=&quot]فهو لم يدعونا للجدل والنقاش وحفظ المعلومات والدفاع ضد المخالفين، بل دعانا للحياة والشركة كأبناء، لنتذوق خبرة الأبوة فيه، وهذا هو حدث المثل الذي هو عودة الابن لأبيه، وليس عوده المفكر للفيلسوف، أو المتعلم للكتاب، لأن المسيح الرب لم يكن ولن يكون كتاب تاريخ، ولن يكون فكر ولا فلسفة ولا منطق، إنما إله حي ورب مُحيي، طبيب للنفس وقوة حياة للميت بالخطايا والذنوب لذلك مكتوب: الحق، الحق، أقول لكم أنه تأتي ساعة وهي الآن حين يسمع الأموات صوت ابن الله والسامعون يحيون (يوحنا 5: 25) [/FONT]
   ________________
 [FONT=&quot][1]http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftnref1 وَلَكِنَّ كُلَّ وَاحِدٍ يُجَرَّبُ إِذَا انْجَذَبَ وَانْخَدَعَ مِنْ شَهْوَتِهِ (يعقوب 1: 14)[/FONT]​[/FONT]


----------



## aymonded (7 أكتوبر 2018)

*[FONT=&quot](4) العــــــــــــــــــودة*​​ *[FONT=&quot](1) فَقَامَ وَجَاءَ إِلَى أَبِيهِ. وَإِذْ كَانَ لَمْ يَزَلْ بَعِيداً رَآهُ أَبُوهُ فَتَحَنَّنَ وَرَكَضَ وَوَقَعَ عَلَى عُنُقِهِ وَقَبَّلَهُ.*[/FONT]​    [FONT=&quot]الابن هنا لم يجلس يفكر في الأمر ويُقلبه على كل وجه ويفتش عن كلمات وأعذار أو انحصر في مشكلته وظل يبكى ويتباكى عليها وينوح ويؤنب نفسه ويجلدها بكلمات لاذعة، بل أهمل وترك كل حياته القديمة وراء ظهره بحلوها ومرها ولم يفكر بها إطلاقاً، وتحوَّل عنها وتحرك بجدية وقام ليبدأ فعلياً في رحلة العودة إلى أبيه، لذلك فأن كل تباطؤ في التوبة والتفكير الكثير في الحال السيء الذي وصلنا إليه في أرض التغرب عن الله الحي سيثبط من عزيمة النفس ويعوقها ويعطل التحرك والقيام والحضور أمام الله الحي أبينا وسيد كل أحد، لأن أحياناً كثيرة ننشغل بالتفكير كيف فعلت هذا ولماذا، ونُدين أنفسنا ونحزن ونقول أننا غير مستحقين ولا يُمكن أن نفلح في الحياة الروحية، وكيف أن الله يقبلنا بعد أن فعلنا كل قُبح في عينيه وارتكبنا شروراً هذه مقدارها، وكل هذا نتيجة خداع الخطية والانحصار في حال السقوط، لأن مشكلة الخطية في حالة اليأس التي تضرب به النفس حتى يصير الإنسان مُعاقاً عن الحركة، وهذا يُسمى شلل روحي يجعل الإنسان يُقيد مكانه بلا حراك ويظل مشغولاً بأفكار مُدمرة لنفسيته وخانقة لروحة، حتى يُصاب باليأس الشديد مع الفشل والجمود في مكانه، ليدخل في حالة من الصراع مع أفكار نفسه المريضة، قد تصل به لحد الكآبة الشديدة، لأنه ما زال يحيا في نفس الدائرة المُميتة، مثل من يسبح في البحر وسط دوامة عظيمة ويظل يقاومها بلا طائل، حتى يتعب بشدة وتخونه عضلات جسده التي قد تصل لحد التمزق، ثم تأخذه الدوامة وتسحبه لأسفل حتى تخنقه وتقتله.[/FONT]
 *[FONT=&quot]لكن الابن هنا نجده انه تحرك من مكانه، نهض وقام ليذهب لأبيه،*[/FONT]​[FONT=&quot] وهذه حالة إيجابية صحيحة وصحية ونافعة للنفس جداً، فهو لم يقف عند حد اعترافه بالخطأ بينه وبين نفسه، بل أراد ان يضع الاعتراف بين يدي أبيه الصالح، لأن هدفه أن يعود لبيته الحقيقي تحت أي وضع أو صورة، وهذا هو الاعتراف الحسن والسليم، وهو حينما نقف بين يدي الله ونعترف أمامه – وليس أمام أنفسنا ونفكر في أفعالنا المُشينة – بغرض أن نعود للحضن الأبوي ونحيا حياة الشركة الحقيقية مع الله والقديسين في النور، لأن هذا هو هدف التوبة الحقيقي وفعلها الإيجابي.[/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]+ عد إلي العلي وتجنب الإثم وأبغض بكل قلبك ما يبغض؛ إِنِ اعْتَرَفْنَا بِخَطَايَانَا فَهُوَ أَمِينٌ وَعَادِلٌ، حَتَّى يَغْفِرَ لَنَا خَطَايَانَا وَيُطَهِّرَنَا مِنْ كُلِّ إِثْمٍ؛ أَعْتَرِفُ لَكَ بِخَطِيَّتِي وَلاَ أَكْتُمُ إِثْمِي. قُلْتُ: أَعْتَرِفُ لِلرَّبِّ بِذَنْبِي وَأَنْتَ رَفَعْتَ أَثَامَ خَطِيَّتِي؛ اِرْحَمْنِي يَا اللهُ حَسَبَ رَحْمَتِكَ. حَسَبَ كَثْرَةِ رَأْفَتِكَ امْحُ مَعَاصِيَّ. اغْسِلْنِي كَثِيراً مِنْ إِثْمِي وَمِنْ خَطِيَّتِي طَهِّرْنِي. لأَنِّي عَارِفٌ بِمَعَاصِيَّ وَخَطِيَّتِي أَمَامِي دَائِماً. إِلَيْكَ وَحْدَكَ أَخْطَأْتُ وَالشَّرَّ قُدَّامَ عَيْنَيْكَ صَنَعْتُ.[/FONT][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot](سيراخ 17: 26؛ 1يوحنا 1: 9؛ مزمور 32: 5؛ مزمور 51: 1 – 4)[/FONT][/FONT]​   [FONT=&quot]*وعلينا هنا أن نلاحظ شيء في منتهى الأهمية، *[/FONT]​[FONT=&quot]قد يغفل عنه الكثيرين وخاصة الشراح والمفسرين، وهو عدم خروج الأب – منذ البداية – للبحث عن ابنه، لأن هناك فرق عظيم بين حالة إنسان تائه ضال وهو من الأساس متغرِّب عن الله ولا يعرف الطريق إليه لأنه يجهله تماماً، وبين من خرج عن إرادة وإصرار ويعرف الطريق حق المعرفة، لأن من الواضح هنا أن الابن منذ البداية هو الذي خرج بإرادته بكامل إدراكه ووعيه عن قصد وإصرار، وعندما فكر في العودة كان يعرف الطريق المؤدي لبيت أبيه يعرفه بكل دقة ولم يستفسر أو يبحث عنه.[/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot] *فالله – حسب طبيعة محبته الفائقة – يُفتش ويبحث عن البعيد الغريب ليُحضره لمنزله ويرفعه لمرتبة البنين، *[/FONT]​[FONT=&quot]أما من ابتعد بإرادته وتركه بكامل وعيه، فهو ينتظره بشغف ويتابع أخباره من بعيد، ولكنه لن يذهب ليأتي به ويحضره لبيته مُرغماً، لأنه كما ابتعد بإرادته لا بُدَّ من أن يعود برغبته، بكامل حرية إرادته، لأن مهما ما توسل إليه (بصفته أباً لهُ) لكي يعود لمكانته الأولى، وهو ليس في عوز وحاجة لأبيه يشعرها في نفسه، فأنه لن يعود أبداً، لكن حينما يشعر فقط أنه في حاجة شديدة إليه، ويعرف كم كان خطأه الذي ارتكبه بإرادته وحده، تاركاً بيته ومكانه الطبيعي ليتغرب في أرض بعيدة، فأنه سيعود من نفسه بعدما يندم بسبب هذا البُعد والتغرُّب، مقرراً أن لا يترك بيته ومكانه مرة أخرى، وسيجد أبيه في انتظاره بكل شوق ولهفة أبوية فائقة. [/FONT]
 + [FONT=&quot]كانت كلمة الرب إلى زكريا بن برخيا بن عِدُّو[FONT=&quot]النبي قائلاً. قد غضب الرب غضباً على آبائكم. فقل لهم هكذا قال رب الجنود "*ارجعوا إليَّ* (أولاً) يقول رب الجنود، *فأرجع إليكم* يقول رب الجنود". لا تكونوا كآبائكم الذين ناداهم الأنبياء الأولون قائلين: هكذا قال رب الجنود ارجعوا عن طرقكم الشريرة وعن أعمالكم الشريرة، *فلم يسمعوا ولم يصغوا* إليَّ يقول رب الجنود. (زكريا 1: 1 – 4)[/FONT][/FONT]​    [FONT=&quot]*ونلاحظ هنا أن كل تفكير الابن يتجه في أنه يقترب من أبيه، *[/FONT]​[FONT=&quot]ويقف على بابه قارعاً، صارخاً بتوسل اعترافه أمامه مباشرة، لكي يُعيده ويدخله البيت كأجير، وهذا هو حال من يخجل من نفسه ومن خطيئته، وقلبه مكسور من أفعال قبيحة ارتكبها بحماقة، مع أنه لم يكن يظن أبداً أن أبيه ينتظره بشغف أبوته، وبالتالي لا يتوقع ترحيبه الشديد ليصل لحد الاحتفال بعودته، وهذا واضح من كلماته التي عزم أن ينطق بها أمام أبيه، لكن ما حدث واقعياً كان مُذهلاً: [/FONT]
 *+ **[FONT=&quot]وَإِذْ كَانَ لَمْ يَزَلْ بَعِيداً، رَآهُ أَبُوهُ، فَتَحَنَّنَ، وَرَكَضَ، وَوَقَعَ عَلَى عُنُقِهِ وَقَبَّلَهُ.*[/FONT]​    [FONT=&quot]فالابن الخاطئ الذي شرد وترك بيت أبيه بإرادته عن قصد وبكامل وعيه، وبحريته التي لم يتدخل فيها أبيه ولم يمنعه قسراً أو يعوق مسيرته، وهو ما زال بعيداً لم يقترب بعد، رآه أبوه، لأنه يعرف ملامحه منتظراً عودته بشغف أبوي شديد (أرجعوا إليَّ فأرجع إليكم)، فأنَّتْ عليه أحشاء ابوته الحانية فركض بفرح محبة الأبوة الصادقة ليحتضنه بقوة ويضمه لصدره ويقبله، ولو ان الابن نفسه كان يتوقع عقوبة وربما رفض، لكن يا لعظمة ما وجده: "*قُبلة*"، وهذا هو العجب؛ لأننا كلنا حينما نحاول أن نقترب من الله الحي بخوف وخجل شديد، فأن الظنون تأكلنا ونعتقد أنه سيعاقبنا على خطايانا ويجلدنا وينهال علينا بكمات قاسية وتأديبات مُرعبة تتساوى مع خطايانا لكي ندفع ثمن ما ارتكبناه من معصية، فنخاف خوفاً عظيماً من أن نقترب منه، لكن حينما نجازف ونقول الوقوع في يد الرب خير من هذا العذاب في الشرّ وحياة الفساد والهبوط للتراب وضياع كرامة النفس، ونقترب منه بثقة الإيمان الحي ونرتمي بين يديه، نُفاجئ بحالة السلام التي تحل في قلبنا وشعور خفي مفرح يتخلل ظلمة تفكيرنا الخاطئ المحصور في العقوبة، لأن هذه هي معاملات ابوة الله الحانية: *"فتحنن – ووقع على عنقه وقبله"*[/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]*لأن أي طبيب هذا الذي يأتيه مريض فيُعنفه ويُعيره بمرضه أو يبكته بشدة ويوبخه عليه، *[/FONT]​[FONT=&quot]أو أي أب هذا الذي يجد ابنه مُصاباً بجروح خطيرة، وينزف ونفسه مكسورة، ثم يبكته أو يعاقبه، لأن الطبيب يُعالج المريض، والأب بإشفاق المحبة الخالصة يمد يده ليضمد جراح ابنه الأغلى عنده من نفسه، لأننا رأينا محبة الله الفائقة معلنه لنا في ملء الزمان لأنه مكتوب: لأَنَّهُ هَكَذَا أَحَبَّ اللَّهُ الْعَالَمَ حَتَّى بَذَلَ ابْنَهُ الْوَحِيدَ لِكَيْ لاَ يَهْلِكَ كُلُّ مَنْ يُؤْمِنُ بِهِ، بَلْ تَكُونُ لَهُ الْحَيَاةُ الأَبَدِيَّةُ؛ وَلَكِنَّ اللهَ *بَيَّنَ مَحَبَّتَهُ لَنَا* لأَنَّهُ وَنَحْنُ بَعْدُ خُطَاةٌ مَاتَ الْمَسِيحُ لأَجْلِنَا. (يوحنا 3: 16؛ رومية 5: 8)[/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]*فمن جهة التدبير الإلهي، *[/FONT]​[FONT=&quot]الرب لم ينتظر توبتنا أولاً ليُخلي نفسه ويأخذ صورة العبد ويتقدم للصلب ليموت من أجل خطايانا ويقوم لأجل تبريرنا، بل ونحن ما نزال خُطاة تحت نير الشهوات وأوجاعها الجارحة للنفس والمُدمرة لكل ملكاتها الروحية، أي ونحن ماكثين في ظلمة الإثم الثقيل تحت سلطان الموت محفوظين للهلاك، مات المسيح لأجلنا وقام وصعد بجسم بشريتنا ليفتح لنا الطريق لحضن الآب، لأن المسيح الرب لم يأتي ليُدين أحد بل ليُخلِّص العالم (يوحنا 12: 47)، لذلك قيل في المثل *"وَإِذْ كَانَ لَمْ يَزَلْ بَعِيداً"*.[/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]*فانتبه أيها القارئ العزيز لتعبيرات الرب الدقيقة في هذا المثل الذي هو بمثابة الرجاء الحي لكل من أخطأ عن قصد وأراد أن يتوب بالصدق والحق، *[/FONT]​[FONT=&quot]فهنا إعلان إلهي فائق عن محبة الله (الأبوية) المتسعة التي تفوق كل مداركنا ومعرفتنا، لأن غفرانه ليس غائب ولا ينتظر أن نعمل شيئاً أولاً لنستحق عليه غفرانه ومسامحته – لأن الابن لم يفعل شيئاً سوى أنه عاد إليه – بل هو نفسه يتعامل معنا كأبٍ حقيقي يتعامل مع الساقطين والمرضى بالخطايا والذنوب، يُقدِّم ذاته ويبذلها لأجلنا فعلياً لكي يضمد جروحنا، ويُقدِّم لنا ترياق الخلود – زارعاً حياته الخاصة فينا – ليطرد منا الموت والفساد ويعطينا باسمه حياة أبدية ثابتة لا تزول، وهو يتحنن علينا نحن الأطفال الصغار مهما ما تعثرت خطواتنا، ويتعامل معنا مهما ما كنا طائشين، لأن طالما اشتقنا إليه واقتربنا منه، وطلبناه بإصرار وبساطة قلب عن حاجة شديدة إليه، فهو يمد يد المعونة إلينا، وأن أمسكناها فمن هو هذا الذي يستطيع أن يعوق قبوله لنا، أو يخطفنا منه، أو يحرمنا شركته![/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]*فمن أنا ومن أنت!! *[/FONT]​[FONT=&quot]نحن مُجرد خطاة معجونين بشهوات وغرور فساد هذا العالم، والموت يسيطر علينا بالتمام ويحاصرنا من كل جانب بالظلمة، ولا يوجد مفر لنا منه، إذ قد ضاع منا المهرب، ولا نجد أمل فينا ولا رجاء أو حياة، وحسناً أن نعرف اننا هكذا نكون، لأن هذا هو حالنا فعلياً، فُجار مملوئين فسقاً، لكن لنا فرح آخر لا يعرفه كل من ينحصر في طبيعة إنسانيته الساقطة، لأن لنا أب فاتح ذراعيه يترقب عودتنا إليه بشغف ولهفة الأبوة، لأنه بمجرد رؤية نيتنا فأنه يحتضنا، لأنه يقبلنا كما نحن بدون تزويق ولا نفاق، بل كما نحن على علاتنا مهما ما كنا متورطين في الآثام والشرور القبيحة، فحينما يرانا نأتي إليه من بعيد يركض نحونا مسرعاً جداً لأننا نطلبه بكل قلبنا، فهو يُعطينا قبلة أبوية صادقة تُريح النفس المتعبة وتهدأ روعها وتُشعرها بالطمأنينة والأمان التي كانت محرومة منه، بل ولا تعرفه في تغربها عنه.[/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]*أفأنت خاطئ وترى نفسك لا تستحق شيئاً إطلاقاً،* [/FONT]​[FONT=&quot]ومن المفترض أن يُحكم عليك بالموت الأبدي عن عدل، وترى دينونتك حاضرة أمام عينيك كل حين وكل وقت، فقط ارفع عين قلبك لله الحي وستجد قبلتك الخاصة تنتظرك من فم أبيك السماوي على الجبين، لأن كل واحد فينا له قبلته الخاصة من أبيه، لأن كلنا أعزاءه الأخصاء لأنه هو مصدر حياتنا، لأنه هو من جبلنا على غير فساد، والموت الذي دخل إلى العالم بحسد إبليس هدمه بالظهور المُحيي الذي لابنه الوحيد، فلماذا إذاً نخاف أن نأتي لأبي الأنوار باسم خلاصنا: اسمه يسوع لأنه يخلص شعبه من خطاياهم، (لذلك) لنا أيها الإخوة ثقة بالدخول إلى الأقداس بدم يسوع، فالآن في المسيح يسوع، أنتم الذين كُنتم قبلاً بعيدين، صرتم قريبين بدم المسيح؛ الذي برُوح أزلي قدَّم نفسه لله بلا عيب، (لذلك فهو) يُطهر ضمائركم من أعمال ميتة لتخدموا الله الحي؛ (فأن) سلكنا في النور كما هو في النور، فلنا شركة بعضنا مع بعض، ودم يسوع المسيح ابنه يطهرنا من كل خطية. (متى 1: 21؛ عبرانيين 10: 9؛ أفسس 2: 13؛ عبرانيين 9: 14؛ 1يوحنا 1: 7)[/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]*عزيزي القارئ، في واقعية حياتنا اليومية لم نرى أماً تتأفف من رائحة وسخ رضيعها، *[/FONT]​[FONT=&quot]ولا أب يُعطي لابنه حجراً حينما يطلب منه خبزاً، فكم يكون الله راعي الخليقة كلها، ماذا يفعل معنا نحن الأطفال الصغار المشاغبين الذين يعبثون بالإثم وهم لا يدرون ماذا يفعلون، ولا يدركون النتيجة المُفجعة لأعمالهم الطائشة، لأنهم مُغيبين عن الوعي كالسكارى في الحانة، لأن العالم كالحانة المملوءة من كل ما هو مُسكر يُصيب النفس بالغيبوبة، لأن العدو فيه يسقي الكل من خمره المغشوشة المؤذية للنفس، لأن بسبب ثقل الخمر ممكن أن يتعرى الإنسان ويُفضح ويظهر مترنحاً ويتصرف كالمجنون، طاعناً نفسه بأوجاع كثيرة لا يشعرها من ثقل تخدير حواسه، مثل الموجوع بسبب جرح غائر حينما يأخذ المسكن القوي فأنه لا يشعر بمدى آلامه المبرحة، وهذه مشكلة الخطية حينما تُخدر ضمائرنا وتجعلنا كالمعاتيه نتصرف بجنون غير مدركين أننا على مشارف الهاوية، لكن لولا رب الجنود ابقى لنا بقية لشابهنا سدوم وصرنا مثل عمورة.[/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]*فالله أب بكل ما تحمله الكلمة من معنى، *[/FONT]​[FONT=&quot]مع أن ابوة الله أوسع بكثير واشمل مما نفهمه عن الأبوة، لأن أبوته تفوق أبوة البشر في معناها واتساعها، ولا مقارنة، وهذا كان إعلان ربنا يسوع في الإنجيل، إذ أظهرها في هذا المثل بالسرّ وأعلنها بوضوح في كلامه عن عطية الآب المُميزة، فثبت أبوته الفائقة من نحونا، والتي تحتاج أن نتحرك نحوها لتذوقها، لتتحول لخبرة في حياتنا الخاصة، لذلك ينبغي أن نقرأ معاً ما قاله الابن الوحيد الذي خبرنا عن الآب، لكي نأتي إليه ونرتمي في أحضانه كما حدث مع هذا الابن السعيد العائد إلى أبيه يطلب مأوى: وأنا أقول لكم اسألوا تُعطوا، اطلبوا تجدوا، اقرعوا يُفتح لكم. لأن كل من يسأل يأخذ، ومن يطلب يجد، ومن يقرع يُفتح له. فمن منكم وهو أب يسأله ابنه خُبزاً، أَفَيُعْطِيهِ حجراً! أو سمكة، أَفَيُعْطِيهِ حية بدل السمكة! أو إذا سأله بيضة، أَفَيُعْطِيهِ عقرباً. فأن كنتم وأنتم أشرار، تعرفون أن تُعطوا أولادكم عطايا جيدة، *فكم بالحري الآب الذي من السماء يُعطي* الروح القدس للذين يسألونه. [/FONT][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot](لوقا 11: 9 – 13)[/FONT][/FONT] ​[/FONT]


----------



## aymonded (7 أكتوبر 2018)

*[FONT=&quot](2) فَقَالَ لَهُ الاِبْنُ: يَا أَبِي أَخْطَأْتُ إِلَى السَّمَاءِ وَقُدَّامَكَ، *​
 *[FONT=&quot]وَلَسْتُ مُسْتَحِقّاً بَعْدُ أَنْ أُدْعَى لَكَ ابْنــاً (لوقا 15: 21)*​​   [FONT=&quot]هنا تظهر قوة التوبة الصادقة التي تحمل الحزن النافع للنفس، لأنه القائد لتوبة حقيقية، غير حزن الندم المؤسف الموجع للنفس وطاعنها باليأس، لأننا نجد كلام الابن هنا بعد عودته لأبيه وهو في حضنه متأثراً بقبلته الحانية المملوءة من حب أبوي حرك كل مشاعره الصادقة، مظهراً تأسفه مقدماً اعتذار شديد بقلب منكسر، لذلك مكتوب: ذبائح الله هي روح منكسرة، القلب المنكسر والمنسحق يا الله لا تحتقره؛ قريب هو الرب من المنكسري القلوب، ويُخلِّص المنسحقي الروح؛ يشفي المنكسري القلوب ويُجبر كسرهم؛ الآن أنا أفرح لا لأنكم حزنتم، بل لأنكم حزنتم للتوبة، لأنكم حزنتم بحسب مشيئة الله لكي لا تتخسروا منا في شيء. ​[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot](مزمور 51: 17؛ 34: 18؛ 147: 3؛ 2كورنثوس 7: 9)[/FONT][/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot]*وهنا نستطيع أن نضع مقابلة مهمة للغاية *[/FONT]​[FONT=&quot]ما بين انكسار قلب الابن وعودته وبين عمل التدبير الخلاصي المعلن في الإنجيل حسب مسرة مشيئة الآب الذي قال عنه المسيح الرب (لأن الآب نفسه يحبكم، لأنكم قد احببتموني وآمنتم إني من عند الله خرجت – يوحنا 16: 27)، لأنه مكتوب في المقابلة مع انكسار القلب ومشكلة الإنسان: روح الرب عليَّ، لأنه مسحني لأُبشر المساكين، أرسلني لأشفي المنكسري القلوب، لأُنادي للمأسورين بالإطلاق، وللعمي بالبصر، وأُرسل المنسحقين في الحرية (لوقا 4: 18).[/FONT]
 *[FONT=&quot]ولنضع الآن مقابلة بين الآيات مع بعضها البعض (في الصورة التالية) لنرى بعيون الإيمان المفتوحة:*[/FONT]​[FONT=&quot] قوة الخلاص الفائق القائم على المحبة الأبوية الصادقة، وعلينا أن ننظر لهذا ونقرأه أفقياً أولاً، ثم رأسياً مع المقابلة رأسياً وأفقياً، لنرى هذا الحب ونرى عمل الله فينا.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]​[/FONT]




[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT] *[FONT=&quot]وعلينا أن نلاحظ هذه الكلمات والتعبيرات المكتوبة في هذا الجدول:[/FONT]*​[/FONT][FONT=&quot] (*أرجع* إلى الرب – *قريب* هو الرب من المنكسري القلوب – أنا *أشفي* ارتداهم – لأن الآب نفسه *يحبكم* – كما أحبني الآب كذلك *أحببتكم* أنا – هانذا *افتح* قبوركم *واصعدكم* – لأُنادي للمأسورين *بالإطلاق* – لأن ليس لنا *رئيس كهنة* غير قادر أن يرثي لضعفاتنا بل مجرب في كل شيء مثلنا بلا خطية – حمل الله *رافع خطية* العالم) ثم نضيف معهم أيضاً آيات أُخرى نقتبسها من أشعياء النبي ليتضح المعنى بشكل موسع ونعود نربطهم بالعهد الجديد مرة أُخرى:​
 + [FONT=&quot]والآن هكذا يقول الرب خالقك يا يعقوب، وجابلك يا إسرائيل: لا تخف لأني *فديتك*، دعوتك باسمك، *أنت لي*؛ قد *محوت* كغيم ذنوبك وكسحابة خطاياك: *أرجع* إليَّ لأني *فديتك*؛ المسيح​*[FONT=&quot]افتدانا[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot] من لعنة الناموس إذ صار لعنة لأجلنا، لأنه مكتوب ملعون كل من علق على خشبة؛ لان المسيح إذ كنا بعد ضعفاء مات في الوقت المعين *لأجل الفجار*؛ الذي حمل هو نفسه خطايانا في جسده على الخشبة، لكي نموت عن الخطايا فنحيا للبرّ، الذي *بجلدته شفيتم*. [/FONT][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot](أشعياء 43: 1؛ 44: 22؛ غلاطية 3: 13؛ رومية 5: 6؛ 1بطرس 2: 24)[/FONT][/FONT]​ + [FONT=&quot]فأجاب يسوع وقال لهم: "الحق، الحق، أقول لكم، لا يقدر الابن أن يعمل من نفسه شيئاً إلا ما ينظر الآب يعمل، لأن مهما عمل ذاك، فهذا يعمله الابن كذلك. لأن الآب يحب الابن، ويُريه جميع ما هو يعمله، وسيُريه أعمالاً أعظم من هذه لتتعجبوا أنتم. لأنه كما أن الآب يُقيم الأموات ويُحيي، كذلك الابن أيضاً (على قدر المساواة) يُحيي من يشاء. لأن الآب لا يُدين أحداً، بل قد أعطى كل الدينونة للابن. لكي يُكرم الجميع الابن كما يكرمون الآب، من لا يُكرم الابن لا يُكرم الآب الذي أرسله. الحق، الحق، أقول لكم أن من *يسمع* كلامي، *ويؤمن* بالذي أرسلني، *فله حياة أبدية ولا يأتي إلى دينونة*، بل قد انتقل من الموت إلى الحياة. الحق، الحق، أقول لكم أنه تأتي ساعة وهي الآن حين يسمع الأموات صوت ابن الله *والسامعون يحيون*. لأنه كما أن الآب له حياة في ذاته، كذلك اعطى الابن أيضاً أن تكون له حياة في ذاته. وأعطاه سلطاناً أن يُدين أيضاً، لأنه ابن الإنسان.[/FONT]​ + [FONT=&quot]من هو الذي يُدين: المسيح هو الذي مات، بل بالحري قام أيضاً، الذي هو أيضاً عن يمين الله، الذي أيضاً *يشفع* فينا؛ الذي وهو بهاء مجده ورسم جوهره وحامل كل الأشياء بكلمة قدرته، بعدما صنع بنفسه *تطهيراً لخطايانا*، جلس في يمين العظمة في الأعالي. [/FONT][FONT=&quot](يوحنا 5: 19 – 27؛ رومية 8: 34؛ عبرانيين 1: 3) [/FONT]​     [FONT=&quot]والآن نستطيع أن نُدرك لماذا الأب (في هذا المثل العظيم) حينما رأى ابنه من بعيد ركض نحوه وقبله، والابن اعترف بانكسار قلب في وداعة وتواضع شديد أمام المحبة الأبوية الفائقة الظاهرة في هذه القبلة التي هزت كل مشاعره الداخلية فاستشعر محبة أبوه الصادقة من نحوه.[/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]*لذلك فأننا لا ندرك عمق اتساع المحبة الإلهية الصادقة ولن نعرف الله معرفة حقيقية، *[/FONT]​[/FONT][/FONT][FONT=&quot]إلا في حالة عودتنا الفعلية إليه (توبتنا)، لأننا سنراه يترفق بنا بصفتنا الخطاة الطالبين وجهه، لأنه دائماً يطلب ما قد هلك، لأن هو الذي يُشفي ارتدادنا ويُعطينا نعمة، ونفس ذات مشهد الابن نراه في صورة أخرى وضحها الرب نفسه في مقارنة بين الفريسي والعشار، ليُظهر عمله الخلاصي وتعامله مع النفوس.​
 + [FONT=&quot]وقال لقوم واثقين بأنفسهم انهم ابرار ويحتقرون الآخرين هذا المثل: إنسانان صعدا إلى الهيكل ليُصليا، واحد فريسي والآخر عشار. أما الفريسي فوقف يُصلي في نفسه هكذا: [اللهم أنا أشكرك إني لستُ مثل باقي الناس الخاطفين الظالمين الزناة، ولا مثل هذا العشار، أصوم مرتين في الأسبوع، وأُعشر كل ما اقتنيه]. وأما العشار فوقف من بعيد لا يشاء أن يرفع عينيه نحو السماء بل قرع على صدره قائلاً: [اللهم ارحمني أنا الخاطئ]. أقول لكم أن هذا (العشار) نزل إلى بيته مبرراً دون ذاك (الفريسي) لأن كل من يرفع نفسه يتضع ومن يضع نفسه يرتفع؛ ولكن *ليس كالخطية هكذا أيضاً الهبة*، لأنه أن كان بخطية الواحد مات الكثيرون فبالأولى كثيراً *نعمة الله*، والعطية بالنعمة التي بالإنسان الواحد يسوع المسيح قد *ازدادت للكثيرين*؛ لأننا كنا نحن أيضاً قبلاً أغبياء، غير طائعين، ضالين، مستعبدين لشهوات ولذات مختلفة، عائشين في الخبث والحسد، ممقوتين، مبغضين بعضنا بعضاً. ولكن حين ظهر لطف مخلصنا الله وإحسانه. لا بأعمال في برّ عملناها نحن، بل بمقتضى رحمته، خلصنا بغسل الميلاد الثاني وتجديد الروح القدس. الذي سكبه بغنى علينا بيسوع المسيح مخلصنا؛ ونحن أموات بالخطايا أحيانا مع المسيح، لأنكم *بالنعمة مخلصون* بالإيمان وذلك ليس منكم، هو عطية الله. ​[FONT=&quot](لوقا 18: 9 – 14، رومية 5: 15؛ تيطس 3: 3 – 6؛ أفسس 2: 5، 8)[/FONT]​ *فمن هنا نستطيع أن ندرك عمق عظمة المحبة الأبوية *​[/FONT][/FONT]التي لنا في المسيح يسوع، لأن الإنسان حينما يخيب من نعمة الله بسبب رغبات قلبة الخفية، ويتحمس من نحوها، وتسيطر عليه الظلمة فيسقط في درامة العصيان، ويبتعد عن حضن أبيه الصالح، متذوقاً موت الخطية ويحيا في نكد وهم وغم الآثام والشرور التي تحاصره بمشاكل لا تنتهي فتخنق فيه كل أمل ورجاء، فعند حافة الهاوية وعلى مشارف الموت المُحقق بسبب اليأس من النجاة، تقف نعمة الله لتتلقف النفس إذ تُثير فيها الذكريات المقدسة وحلاوة شركة القديسين في النور، وقوة مجد الابن الوحيد، *فتُثير الحنين* *للحياة الأولى* الشريفة، حياة البنوة وشركة المسيح الرب، وكما تذكر بطرس قول المسيح لهُ عند صياح الديك فخرج وبكى فتاب وعاد وصار بقوة أعظم، هكذا تُثار في النفس الذكريات المقدسة فتحن وتصرخ قلبياً: [كَمَا يَشْتَاقُ الإِيَّلُ إِلَى جَدَاوِلِ الْمِيَاهِ هَكَذَا تَشْتَاقُ نَفْسِي إِلَيْكَ يَا اللهُ؛أسرع، أجبني يا رب، فنيت روحي، لا تحجب وجهك عني فأشبه الهابطين في الجب؛ لا تخيب بسخط عبدك، قد كنت عوني فلا ترفضني ولا تتركني يا اله خلاصي] (مزمور 42: 1؛ 143: 7؛ 27: 9)، فتحضر النعمة مثل الإسعاف لنجدة المصاب، وتنتشل الإنسان وتطيب نفسه وتعالج جراحه وتُضمدها، وترفع الظلمة وتوجه نظره للقائم من الأموات المبرر للجميع، فتُشفى النفس وتبتهج وتفرح وترجع لرتبتها الأولى لذلك مكتوب: اذكر من أين سقط وتب، وأعمل الأعمال الأولى.
 + اذكر مراحمك يا رب واحساناتك لأنها منذ الأزل هي، لا تذكر خطايا صباي ولا معاصي، كرحمتك اذكرني انت من أجل جودك يا رب؛ اذكر ميثاق العلي وأغض عن الجهالة. (مزمور 25: 6، 7؛ سيراخ 28: 9) ​ + اُذْكُرْ أَيَّامَ القِدَمِ وَتَأَمَّلُوا سِنِي دَوْرٍ فَدَوْرٍ. اسْأَل أَبَاكَ فَيُخْبِرَكَ، وَشُيُوخَكَ فَيَقُولُوا لكَ؛ اَللهُمَّ بِآذَانِنَا قَدْ سَمِعْنَا. آبَاؤُنَا أَخْبَرُونَا بِعَمَلٍ عَمِلْتَهُ فِي أَيَّامِهِمْ فِي أَيَّامِ الْقِدَمِ؛ اِسْتَيْقِظِي، اسْتَيْقِظِي، الْبِسِي قُوَّةً يَا ذِرَاعَ الرَّبِّ، اسْتَيْقِظِي كَمَا فِي أَيَّامِ الْقِدَمِ، كَمَا فِي الأَدْوَارِ الْقَدِيمَةِ. [FONT=&quot](تثنية 32: 7؛ مزمور 44: 1؛ إشعياء 51: 9)​​[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## aymonded (7 أكتوبر 2018)

*[FONT=&quot](5) الاحتفـــال**[FONT=&quot] والتذمر*​[/FONT]
 *[FONT=&quot](1) الاحتفال*[/FONT]​ *[FONT=&quot]فَقَالَ الأَبُ لِعَبِيدِهِ: أَخْرِجُوا الْحُلَّةَ الأُولَى وَأَلْبِسُوهُ، وَاجْعَلُوا خَاتَماً فِي يَدِهِ، وَحِذَاءً فِي رِجْلَيْهِ. وَقَدِّمُوا الْعِجْلَ الْمُسَمَّنَ وَاذْبَحُوهُ فَنَأْكُلَ وَنَفْرَحَ. لأَنَّ ابْنِي هَذَا كَانَ مَيِّتاً فَعَاشَ وَكَانَ ضَالاًّ فَوُجِدَ. فَابْتَدَأُوا يَفْرَحُونَ. (لوقا 15: 22 – 24)*[/FONT]​   وهنا نجد موقف الأب الصالح من نحو ابنه، فالابن يظل ابناً بالنسبة لأبيه، فحينما يعود إليه لا بد من أن يسترد الحالة الأولى التي لهُ، وهي وضع البنين، لأن عمل الله هو أن يردنا لرتبتنا الأولى قبل السقوط، لأننا كلنا مخلوقين في الأساس على صورته كشبهة، وضعنا وضع بنوي وليس وضع العبيد، لأن العبد لا يأخذ شيئاً من صورة سيده، وليس فيه ملامحه الخاصة، لأنها موجودة فقط في البنين وحدهم، لأن الابن يسري فيه دم أبيه ولا بد من أن توجد ملامحه الخاصة فيه وذلك طبيعياً بصفته ابنه الحقيقي، لذلك فأن عمل المسيح الرب هو أن يخلقنا في نفسه خليقة جديدة، فيها ملامحه الخاصة، لأننا فيه نصير أبناء تلقائياً، لأن طالما هوَّ فينا ونحن فيه، وهو بطبيعته ابن الآب فعلياً، فنحن بالتبعية نصير أبناء فيه: [لأنكم جميعاً ابناء الله بالإيمان بالمسيح يسوع؛ ثم بما انكم ابناء أرسل الله روح ابنه إلى قلوبكم صارخاً يا أبا الآب] (غلاطية 3: 26؛ 4: 6) 
​ *عموماً لو تتبعنا هذا الإصحاح* 
​منذ البداية نفهم الأمور في إطارها الصحيح، لأن موضوع ذكر الابن الأكبر هنا يخص تذمر اليهود على موقفه من الخطاة:
 + وكان جميع العشارين والخطاة يدنون منه ليسمعوه. *فتذمر* الفريسيون والكتبة قائلين هذا يقبل خطاة ويأكل معهم. فكلمهم بهذا المثل قائلاً: أي إنسان منكم له مئة خروف وأضاع واحداً منها ألا يترك التسعة والتسعين في البرية ويذهب لأجل الضال حتى يجده. وإذا وجده يضعه على منكبيه فرحاً. ويأتي إلى بيته ويدعو الأصدقاء والجيران قائلاً لهم افرحوا معي لأني وجدت خروفي الضال. أقول لكم أنه هكذا يكون فرح في السماء بخاطئ واحد يتوب أكثر من تسعة وتسعين باراً لا يحتاجون إلى توبة. (لوقا 15: 1 – 7)​ *ومن هذا المثل يتضح لنا معنى الفرح في مثل الابن المتذمر على أبيه الذي ضل عن طريق الصواب وطعن نفسه بأوجاع الموت،* ​لأن الرب أساساً أتى ليخلص ما قد هلك، وكان جميع العشارين والخطاة يقتربون منه ليسمعوه، وهذا هو حال النفس الساقطة تقترب من مريح النفوس المتعبة، لأن الكلام الخارج من فم المسيح الرب فيه قوة حياة تجذب النفوس المائتة بالخطايا والذنوب لتحيا، ويدخل قلبها الفرح لذلك مكتوب: فرحاً أفرح بالرب، تبتهج نفسي بإلهي، لأنه قد ألبسني ثياب الخلاص، كساني رداء البرّ، مثل عريس يتزين بعمامة ومثل عروس تتزين بحليها، لأنه كما أن الأرض تخرج نباتها وكما أن الجنة تنبت مزروعاتها، هكذا السيد الرب ينبت براً وتسبيحاً أمام كل الأمم. (أشعياء 61: 10 – 11)
 *فهذا المثل الذي انتهى بالفرح هو إعلان فرح خلاص النفس المأسورة،* ​فرح رد الضالين واسترداد ما كان لله من الأصل والأساس، لأننا لسنا لأنفسنا بل نحن أساساً لله، لأننا عائلته الخاصة، رعية مع القديسين وأهل بيته، فطبعنا منذ الخلق طبع سماوي، لنا وضع خاص مُميز للغاية فقدناه بالسقوط والرب رده لنا، فصرنا أبناء مقدسين في الحق لنا الميراث السماوي، وكل ما للبنين: أُنْظُرُوا أَيَّةَ مَحَبَّةٍ أَعْطَانَا الآبُ حَتَّى نُدْعَى أَوْلاَدَ اللهِ (1يوحنا 3: 1)
 + مُبَارَكٌ اللهُ أَبُو رَبِّنَا يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ، الَّذِي بَارَكَنَا بِكُلِّ بَرَكَةٍ رُوحِيَّةٍ فِي السَّمَاوِيَّاتِ فِي الْمَسِيحِ، كَمَا اخْتَارَنَا فِيهِ قَبْلَ تَأْسِيسِ الْعَالَمِ، لِنَكُونَ قِدِّيسِينَ وَبِلاَ لَوْمٍ قُدَّامَهُ فِي الْمَحَبَّةِ، إِذْ سَبَقَ فَعَيَّنَنَا لِلتَّبَنِّي بِيَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ لِنَفْسِهِ، حَسَبَ مَسَرَّةِ مَشِيئَتِهِ، لِمَدْحِ مَجْدِ نِعْمَتِهِ الَّتِي أَنْعَمَ بِهَا عَلَيْنَا فِي الْمَحْبُوبِ، *الَّذِي فِيهِ لَنَا الْفِدَاءُ، بِدَمِهِ غُفْرَانُ الْخَطَايَا، حَسَبَ غِنَى نِعْمَتِهِ*، الَّتِي أَجْزَلَهَا لَنَا بِكُلِّ حِكْمَةٍ وَفِطْنَةٍ، إِذْ عَرَّفَنَا بِسِرِّ مَشِيئَتِهِ، حَسَبَ مَسَرَّتِهِ الَّتِي قَصَدَهَا فِي نَفْسِهِ، لِتَدْبِيرِ مِلْءِ الأَزْمِنَةِ، لِيَجْمَعَ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ فِي الْمَسِيحِ، مَا فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ وَمَا عَلَى الأَرْضِ، فِي ذَاكَ. الَّذِي فِيهِ أَيْضاً نِلْنَا نَصِيباً، مُعَيَّنِينَ سَابِقاً حَسَبَ قَصْدِ الَّذِي يَعْمَلُ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ حَسَبَ رَأْيِ مَشِيئَتِهِ، لِنَكُونَ لِمَدْحِ مَجْدِهِ، نَحْنُ الَّذِينَ قَدْ سَبَقَ رَجَاؤُنَا فِي الْمَسِيحِ، الَّذِي فِيهِ أَيْضاً أَنْتُمْ، إِذْ سَمِعْتُمْ كَلِمَةَ الْحَقِّ، إِنْجِيلَ خَلاَصِكُمُ، الَّذِي فِيهِ أَيْضاً إِذْ آمَنْتُمْ خُتِمْتُمْ بِرُوحِ الْمَوْعِدِ الْقُدُّوسِ، الَّذِي هُوَ عَرْبُونُ مِيرَاثِنَا، لِفِدَاءِ الْمُقْتَنَى، لِمَدْحِ مَجْدِهِ. (أفسس 1: 3 – 14)​   هذا هو فرح ونشيد العائدين للحضن الأبوي، لأنه من المستحيل يخرج تسبيح الخلاص إلا من واقع عملي مُعاش من جهة خبرة العودة لحالة البنين حسب عمل نعمة الله، وهذا ما بينه بوضوح وبشكل ظاهر هذا المثل العظيم رجاء كل نفس تشتهي أن تعود لله وتحيا معهُ بارتباط وثيق، وهذا لا يتم إلا من خلال شركة التبني في المسيح يسوع.​[/FONT]


----------



## aymonded (7 أكتوبر 2018)

*[FONT=&quot](2) الغيرة والتذمر*​​   ومع هذا الفرح الذي ناله العشارين والخطاة، نجد هناك غيرة ليست في محلها، لأن الفريسيون والكتبة تذمروا، لذلك في هذا المثل عند عودة الابن الضال والفرح الذي أقيم نجد أن الرب كشف مشكلتهم الحقيقية، في أنهم نظروا لأنفسهم من جهة أنهم عاملين خاضعين لله، فهم الأولى بأن يجلس معهم بشكل مُميز ويُكلمهم ويُقيم شركة معهم أكثر من هؤلاء المتغربين عن الله، لذلك علينا أن نقرأ باقي المثل في هذا الإطار:
 + وَكَانَ ابْنُهُ الأَكْبَرُ فِي الْحَقْلِ (يعمل). فَلَمَّا جَاءَ وَقَرُبَ مِنَ الْبَيْتِ سَمِعَ صَوْتَ آلاَتِ طَرَبٍ وَرَقْصاً. فَدَعَا وَاحِداً مِنَ الْغِلْمَانِ وَسَأَلَهُ: مَا عَسَى أَنْ يَكُونَ هَذَا؟ فَقَالَ لَهُ: أَخُوكَ جَاءَ فَذَبَحَ أَبُوكَ الْعِجْلَ الْمُسَمَّنَ لأَنَّهُ قَبِلَهُ سَالِماً. *فَغَضِبَ* وَلَمْ يُرِدْ أَنْ يَدْخُلَ. فَخَرَجَ أَبُوهُ يَطْلُبُ إِلَيْهِ. فَقَالَ لأَبِيهِ: هَا أَنَا أَخْدِمُكَ سِنِينَ هَذَا عَدَدُهَا وَقَطُّ لَمْ أَتَجَاوَزْ وَصِيَّتَكَ وَجَدْياً لَمْ تُعْطِنِي قَطُّ لأَفْرَحَ مَعَ أَصْدِقَائِي. وَلَكِنْ لَمَّا جَاءَ ابْنُكَ هَذَا الَّذِي *أَكَلَ مَعِيشَتَكَ مَعَ الزَّوَانِي* ذَبَحْتَ لَهُ الْعِجْلَ الْمُسَمَّنَ. فَقَالَ لَهُ: يَا بُنَيَّ *أَنْتَ مَعِي فِي كُلِّ حِينٍ وَكُلُّ مَا لِي فَهُوَ لَكَ*. وَلَكِنْ كَانَ يَنْبَغِي أَنْ نَفْرَحَ وَنُسَرَّ لأَنَّ *أَخَاكَ هَذَا كَانَ مَيِّتاً فَعَاشَ وَكَانَ ضَالاًّ فَوُجِدَ*. (لوقا 15: 25 – 32)​    ومن هنا نفهم كلام الرب عن الفرح في السماء، بكونها تفرح بخاطي واحد يتوب أكثر من 99 باراً لا يحتاجون إلى توبة، وهذا ليس معناه أنهم أقل من هؤلاء التائبين أو ليس لهم قيمة أو اهتمام، الفرق أن الأبرار الذين لا يحتاجون إلى توبة أنهم مع الله في كل حين وكل وقت فهم لم يتركوه ومضوا، فلا خوف عليهم من شيء لأنهم محروسين بقوة الله، وكل ما هو لهُ هو لهم، وليسوا في حاجة لعطايا تُعطى أو احتفال بوجودهم في حضرته، لأنهم جالسين على مائدته ولهم شركة معهُ في النور، وهذا يختلف عن الاحتفال بعودة الضال الذي تشرد وذهب بعيداً فعاد بملابس ممزقة يحمل آلام الغربة ووجع الفراق، حاملاً في نفسه هماً وغماً ثقيلاً مع جراح شديدة الخطورة، لذلك الفرح كان بالميت الذي عاش والضال الذي وُجِدَ، الذي ينبغي أن يُغتسل وتُرد إليه زينته الأولى، ويظهر كابن يليق بالحضرة الأبوية، لأن لا ينبغي للأبناء أن تجلس وسط الأسرة بغير ما يليق بها من مكانة، فالأبناء الذين لم يضلوا فهم يعيشون طبيعياً حسب مكانتهم، أما الذين أتوا بملابس ممزقة وأجساد متسخة وفي حالة رديئة ووضع مزري، يحتاجون للتجديد والاحتفال بعودتهم لتطيب نفوسهم ويفرحوا بعد الضيق المُرّ وغم الشقاء الذي رأوه وعاشوا فيه من جهة الخبرة المؤلمة جداً، الجارحة لنفوسهم المُحطمة.​[/FONT]


----------



## aymonded (7 أكتوبر 2018)

*[FONT=&quot](3) كلمة في الختام*​​   من هذا الشرح السابق نستطيع أن نفهم كلام الرب بدقة وتدقيق، غير مبتعدين عن المعنى المقصود كما يفعل البعض، وبكوني لا أُريد أن أتأمل في الكلام وأتوسع في الشرح وأخرج خارج المعنى البسيط المقصود من هذا المثل العظيم، لذلك ركزت الشرح جداً ليكون لنا محل إفادة وخبرة، تاركاً لروح الله أن يُعطي لكل واحد ما يبنيه ويُفيد حياته الشخصية، لأن كلام الرب يُنير العينين ويُشفي علل النفس الخفية، ويُعطي راحة وسلام وفرح ومسرة لكل قلب مُتعب وكل نفس متألمة، وعلينا الآن نعود إليه مسرعين لكي يرجع إلينا، ونحيا معهُ بصفتنا مؤمنين به نائلين قوة البرّ وحياته مغروسة فينا.
 *وَأَمَّا الآنَ فَقَدْ ظَهَرَ بِرُّ اللهِ *​بِدُونِ النَّامُوسِ مَشْهُوداً لَهُ مِنَ النَّامُوسِ وَالأَنْبِيَاءِ. بِرُّ اللهِ بِالإِيمَانِ بِيَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ إِلَى كُلِّ وَعَلَى كُلِّ الَّذِينَ يُؤْمِنُونَ. لأَنَّهُ لاَ فَرْقَ (بين إسرائيل والأمم). إِذِ الْجَمِيعُ أَخْطَأُوا وَأَعْوَزَهُمْ مَجْدُ اللهِ. مُتَبَرِّرِينَ مَجَّاناً بِنِعْمَتِهِ بِالْفِدَاءِ الَّذِي بِيَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ. الَّذِي قَدَّمَهُ اللهُ كَفَّارَةً بِالإِيمَانِ بِدَمِهِ لإِظْهَارِ بِرِّهِ مِنْ أَجْلِ الصَّفْحِ عَنِ الْخَطَايَا السَّالِفَةِ بِإِمْهَالِ اللهِ. لإِظْهَارِ بِرِّهِ فِي الزَّمَانِ الْحَاضِرِ لِيَكُونَ بَارّاً وَيُبَرِّرَ مَنْ هُوَ مِنَ الإِيمَانِ بِيَسُوعَ. (رومية 3: 21 – 26)​[/FONT]


----------



## mary naeem (9 أكتوبر 2018)

*شرح جميل جدا يا استناذنا*
*ربنا يبارك خدمتك الجميلة*


----------



## aymonded (9 أكتوبر 2018)

ويهبك نعمة وفرح سماوي لا يزول
يومك رائع مملوء من غنى النعمة وسلام الله الذي يفوق كل عقل آمين
​


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (9 أكتوبر 2018)

فَقَالَ الأَبُ لِعَبِيدِهِ: أَخْرِجُوا الْحُلَّةَ الأُولَى وَأَلْبِسُوهُ، وَاجْعَلُوا خَاتَماً فِي يَدِهِ، وَحِذَاءً فِي رِجْلَيْهِ. وَقَدِّمُوا الْعِجْلَ الْمُسَمَّنَ وَاذْبَحُوهُ فَنَأْكُلَ وَنَفْرَحَ. لأَنَّ ابْنِي هَذَا كَانَ مَيِّتاً فَعَاشَ وَكَانَ ضَالاًّ فَوُجِدَ. فَابْتَدَأُوا يَفْرَحُونَ. (لوقا 15: 22 – 24)

ما المقصود بأنواع المذكورة في الاحتفال


----------



## aymonded (9 أكتوبر 2018)

اوريجانوس المصري قال:


> فَقَالَ الأَبُ لِعَبِيدِهِ: أَخْرِجُوا الْحُلَّةَ الأُولَى وَأَلْبِسُوهُ، وَاجْعَلُوا خَاتَماً فِي يَدِهِ، وَحِذَاءً فِي رِجْلَيْهِ. وَقَدِّمُوا الْعِجْلَ الْمُسَمَّنَ وَاذْبَحُوهُ فَنَأْكُلَ وَنَفْرَحَ. لأَنَّ ابْنِي هَذَا كَانَ مَيِّتاً فَعَاشَ وَكَانَ ضَالاًّ فَوُجِدَ. فَابْتَدَأُوا يَفْرَحُونَ. (لوقا 15: 22 – 24)
> 
> ما المقصود بأنواع المذكورة في الاحتفال




هو عموما ده مثل يمثل حالة البنوة، زي ما لبسنا صورة السماوي فارتدينا بر الله بالإيمان، والخاتم يدل على الحالة الملوكية، لأن كل ابن ملك يلبس خاتم مُميز، والحذاء يمثل كلمة الله التي تجعل الإنسان يسير مسيره منضبطة بالروح، وأما الأكل هنا يمثل وليمة الشركة، عموما الرب كان بيتكلم عن الحالة اللي بقى فيها الابن بسبب رجوعه.​


----------



## ElectericCurrent (16 أكتوبر 2018)

> (أرجع إلى الرب – قريب هو الرب من المنكسري القلوب – أنا أشفي ارتداهم – لأن الآب نفسه يحبكم – كما أحبني الآب كذلك أحببتكم أنا – هانذا افتح قبوركم واصعدكم – لأُنادي للمأسورين بالإطلاق – لأن ليس لنا رئيس كهنة غير قادر أن يرثي لضعفاتنا بل مجرب في كل شيء مثلنا بلا خطية – حمل الله رافع خطية العالم) ثم نضيف معهم أيضاً آيات أُخرى نقتبسها من أشعياء النبي ليتضح المعنى بشكل موسع ونعود نربطهم بالعهد الجديد مرة أُخرى:



موضوع جد  شيق ورائع 
أخذت بركة قرائته  الدقيقة العميقة 
ليهبنى الله   بركته فليثبت فى اعماقي


----------



## aymonded (17 أكتوبر 2018)

ElectericCurrent قال:


> موضوع جد  شيق ورائع
> أخذت بركة قرائته  الدقيقة العميقة
> ليهبنى الله   بركته فليثبت فى اعماقي




وهبنا الله معاً قوة الثبات في حضن من أحبنا كلنا
ولنصلي بعضنا لأجل بعض دائماً 
النعمة تشعل قلبك محبة وسلام وراحة آمين​


----------



## أَمَة (19 أكتوبر 2018)

رغم أن الموضوع في غاية الأهمية من حيث توضيح ماهية التوبة و طريق التوبة الصحيحة المتمثلة في توبة الابن الشاطر، إلا اني شعرت و أنا أقرأه كأني اصلي.

تسلم و تكتب إبني أيمن. الرب يبارك وزناتك.


----------



## aymonded (19 أكتوبر 2018)

أَمَة قال:


> رغم أن الموضوع في غاية الأهمية من حيث توضيح ماهية التوبة و طريق التوبة الصحيحة المتمثلة في توبة الابن الشاطر، إلا اني شعرت و أنا أقرأه كأني اصلي.
> 
> تسلم و تكتب إبني أيمن. الرب يبارك وزناتك.




*فرحنا الله كلنا ببهجة عمله العظيم في نفوسنا*
*يومك رائع يا أمي مملوء من كل بهجة سماوية آمين*​


----------

